# Allure Fall 2013 Beauty Box!!!



## ydlr20 (Jun 28, 2013)

Just got an email that says that the fall beauty box will go on sale on July 23. Can't wait to see what's in the box!!!

MARK YOUR CALENDAR FOR
_*ALLURE*_'S FALL BEAUTY BOX! Get ready to stock up on beauty essentials for the new
season. _Allure_'s Fall Beauty Box is packed with full-size
products from brands, including Carol's Daughter, Pixi,
Redken, RoC, Schick, and more. Ready, set â€“ it goes on
sale *July 23*, and you'll need to act quickly. For details,
pick up the August issue of _Allure_ or visit
allureaccess.com.


----------



## skylite (Jun 28, 2013)

Already ?! July seems pretty early. And I feel like I only just got my last one ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> exciting. I can't pass these up ever


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an email that says that the fall beauty box will go on sale on July 23. Can't wait to see what's in the box!!!
> 
> ...


OOooooOOOO.  Thanks for posting.  I'm still loving my summer box, but I cant wait for the next one




  Full sized Carol's Daughter and more Pixi...sounds super awesome!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 28, 2013)

I've barely used anything from the last box, and that was even after selling a good chunk of it to a coworker! That's not going to stop me from going for this one, of course, because skin and hair needs are different in the fall than they are in the spring or summer.


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 28, 2013)

I still have a lot of stuff for the summer box that I have not used yet, but I'm definitely getting this one. I hope they focus less on hair for the fall box. I would like to see more body products especially a good mousturizer, body wash and perhaps an exfoliator.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 28, 2013)

Looking forward to more Redken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jun 28, 2013)

I think I've only opened and used 2 items from the summer box. But I LOVE these boxes. I think my problem is passing up a good deal. Need to work on that.


----------



## wurly (Jun 28, 2013)

So excited!


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (Jun 28, 2013)

I bought the summer box because I've been wanting to try the Clear Shampoo and Conditioner. Now this Fall box has sold me with Carol's Daughter product(s)!!! Now to mark my calendar and alarm because this will sold out in like 5 minutes for sure!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you, ydlr20, for letting us know!  I have marked my calendar, and hope I will be one of the lucky ones this time.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 28, 2013)

So on sale on July 23 but what time &amp; in what time zone does it go on sale?? I'm all over this box!!


----------



## OiiO (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So on sale on July 23 but what time &amp; in what time zone does it go on sale?? I'm all over this box!!


 Usually at Noon EST


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 28, 2013)

Can't wait to see what's in it!


----------



## KayEss (Jun 28, 2013)

The fall box, already? In July?? Jeez. I don't know if I can go for this one since I'm trying not to buy a lot over the summer. I guess I'll have to see the product list, but unless it's _really_ irresistable I'll have to wait until fall for the winter one. Painful!


----------



## Robinssa (Jun 28, 2013)

Woohoo! On my calendar!


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I still have a lot of stuff for the summer box that I have not used yet, but I'm definitely getting this one. I hope they focus less on hair for the fall box. I would like to see more body products especially a good mousturizer, body wash and perhaps an exfoliator.


 I would also appreciate if there was less of a focus on hair products and more of a focus on body products!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jun 28, 2013)

Say what?! thanks for the info. If anyone finds a sneak peek of what's guna be in it please put it up!


----------



## MaiteS (Jun 29, 2013)

update me!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 29, 2013)

That's kinda early! Hoping to see more spoiler.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 29, 2013)

> That's kinda early! Hoping to see more spoiler.


 It does seem kind of early, but I think the Summer box went up on April 23rd or so. I definitely had it in my hands by Cinco de Mayo.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It does seem kind of early, but I think the Summer box went up on April 23rd or so. I definitely had it in my hands by Cinco de Mayo.


Oh, was that April? I barely used stuff in my Summer box - i guess one to 3 products -- that was why I thought it was just like last month or the other.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 29, 2013)

> Oh, was that April? I barely used stuff in my Summer box - i guess one to 3 products -- that was why I thought it was just like last month or the other. :icon_chee


 Yep, definitely April! I specifically remember heading to our local CdM festival for lunch one Friday and telling a coworker about the colors I received (I was bummed to get the coral Sally Hansen) and the sizes of the hairsprays (I hate hairspray, and she wanted to know whether they were full-sized or travel sizes) on the way there. And then she insisted that I had to bring the stuff I didn't want to work the following week so she could buy it off of me.


----------



## Starlet (Jun 29, 2013)

I got the last box with no issues, but seeing after fact how quickly it sold out and the issues other people had makes me get a little stressed about getting this one.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jun 29, 2013)

updates


----------



## Brittann (Jun 29, 2013)

Updates! Can't wait!


----------



## unicorn (Jun 30, 2013)

updates!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 30, 2013)

I wasn't able to get the last one because we were on vacation at disneyworld, I definitely want it this time.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 30, 2013)

updates.

woo, love carol's daughter, everything smells so yummy. 

i wonder if they are taking into account any of the feedback from the survey's they sent out after the summer box.


----------



## shanny21 (Jun 30, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## BridgetPS (Jun 30, 2013)

I've never been able to get this box.  Can anyone tell me exactly where to go to on July 23 to get it?  I'm sorry, I'm legally blind and it's hard for me to read alot of stuff at a time.  Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MelissaB (Jun 30, 2013)

Updates please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 30, 2013)

Depending on the actual products, I might buy.


----------



## moonjora (Jun 30, 2013)

It's almost the exact same time as last year's fall box. I hope I don't miss out like I did on the last one for summer.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 1, 2013)

When do you think they'll release a picture of the box?


----------



## skylite (Jul 1, 2013)

> When do you think they'll release a picture of the box?


 Soon I hope. It goes on sale in three weeks. I feel like they'd emailed one out by this point last time. (Don't tell them that I'd buy one even without knowing whats in it though ...)


----------



## Goodie (Jul 1, 2013)

I got the summer box and loved it!  I have used a lot of the products but not all.  I will probably buy this one too because it's too good of a deal to pass up.  Subscribed for updates!  I get so excited over these things.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 1, 2013)

Updates, hope I actually get one of these.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 1, 2013)

updates!

skipped on the summer box - might go for this one! hoping for a spoiler pic!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jul 1, 2013)

updates!


----------



## PDubA (Jul 1, 2013)

I think I finally used up everything from last years fall box.  Excited to see what is in this years!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Jul 1, 2013)

Updates.. I'm determined to get my hands on this box!


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 1, 2013)

Updates please!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BridgetPS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never been able to get this box.  Can anyone tell me exactly where to go to on July 23 to get it?  I'm sorry, I'm legally blind and it's hard for me to read alot of stuff at a time.  Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You would go to allureaccess.com and there will be a picture of the offer with a link that says, 'Click to purchase'.  Good luck, BridgetPS!


----------



## junkiejk (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an email that says that the fall beauty box will go on sale on July 23. Can't wait to see what's in the box!!!
> 
> ...


  ydlr20, may I ask who sent the email?  I would love to get in on future notices.  Thank you for letting us all know.


----------



## ydlr20 (Jul 1, 2013)

> Â ydlr20, may I ask who sent the email?Â  I would love to get in on future notices.Â  Thank you for letting us all know.


 You're welcome. I signed up to be an allure beauty enthusiast so it was included in one of their newsletters. You can sign up by visiting allureaccess.com


----------



## Missyrocks (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jul 2, 2013)

Updates Also pumped for free stuff!


----------



## shelovestoshop (Jul 2, 2013)

How much is it? Does anyone have or know where i can find pics of previous boxes?


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shelovestoshop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How much is it? Does anyone have or know where i can find pics of previous boxes?


 Previous boxes were $39.99 plus shipping (I want to say $8.95 shipping). We have threads on past boxes which may contain images.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 2, 2013)

I checked my card and with tax and shipping it was $53.48 for the summer box.  There were 26 items in it so divided evenly it was $2.06 per item.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 2, 2013)

Ack...I'll be on vacation that week. I wonder how good our internet coverage will be, lol.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked my card and with tax and shipping it was $53.48 for the summer box.  There were 26 items in it so divided evenly it was $2.06 per item.


 Damn, that's a great deal!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 2, 2013)

The Summer and Fall boxes are generally $39.99 + tax and shipping = $53.86 for California. 

I was order # 43 for the fall box last year, I was on that! 

They also did a Holiday box that went on sale 11/23 and Shipped 12/2, it was $29.99 and not as popular so it was available for at least 5 hrs.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 5, 2013)

I haven't gotten one of these boxes yet but they always tempt me so much...I might have to get this one...


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 5, 2013)

Oooh, I want to see spoilers! Just found out about these boxes and it sounds like a great deal!


----------



## Jen G (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello--long time lurker, first time poster.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm glad to have had the heads up, but I can't find anything about this on Allure's website, or anywhere else on the web either at this point. I've gotten their boxes before and I'm on their mailing list, but I didn't get an email. I'll keep looking--and thanks again for the heads up or I might've missed it!


----------



## viper4901 (Jul 6, 2013)

Updates=)


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Jul 6, 2013)

I am logged into alllureaccess.com and I do not see anything about the fall beauty box.  I realize it is not available, but are they not posting anything about it yet?


----------



## Missyrocks (Jul 6, 2013)

Exactly. Also, if registration went through, I haven't received 1 email


----------



## cbrodt (Jul 7, 2013)

Updates! I definitely want to get in on this box, totally forgot and missed the last one!


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Jul 7, 2013)

I definitely want to grab the next box...it will be my first.


----------



## jocelyn2828 (Jul 7, 2013)

im excited too!! how much is it??


----------



## hiheather (Jul 7, 2013)

I want it, but I need spoilers first!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 7, 2013)

> I want it, but I need spoilers first!


 yep...same here.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 9, 2013)

Got the spoilers! And my list of items from the pic is well underway!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Got the spoilers! And my list of items from the pic is well underway!
> ...


----------



## skylite (Jul 9, 2013)

> Got the spoilers! And my list of items from the pic is well underway!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Oh nice !! Where did you get the spoilers ? I usually get the beauty enthusiast emails


----------



## lovepink (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for posting!  While this box has a lot of great items, it does not have a lot that interest me!  Good luck to all!  I hope everyone who wants one is able to order it.



> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the spoilers! And my list of items from the pic is well underway!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Got the spoilers! And my list of items from the pic is well underway!
> ...


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Got the spoilers! And my list of items from the pic is well underway!
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for posting!  While this box has a lot of great items, it does not have a lot that interest me!  Good luck to all!  I hope everyone who wants one is able to order it.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Jul 9, 2013)

I love the phrase "grabby hands!"  I am going to have to use that excuse to explain my purchases to husband!  "Honey I couldn't help it I had grabby hands!"  Could one also get "clicky hands" when purchasing online?

I wonder how fast this box will sell out!  I am sure fast!



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feel the same way. I'm not seeing anything that gives me grabby hands. Good luck to you ladies that will be trying to order!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 9, 2013)

It's not as good as I was hoping, but I like how the last one had tons of cleansers and this one has a bunch of moisturizers. It's kind of heavy on anti-aging stuff which is disappointing since I'm in my 20's but the Carols Daughter makes it worth it to me.  After this I will have about 4 lifetimes worth of hair oils lol!!!!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not as good as I was hoping, but I like how the last one had tons of cleansers and this one has a bunch of moisturizers. It's kind of heavy on anti-aging stuff which is disappointing since I'm in my 20's but the Carols Daughter makes it worth it to me.  After this I will have about 4 lifetimes worth of hair oils lol!!!!


 My mom is all about the anti-aging products lately so I'm thinking that anything I don't want could go to her Christmas stocking. As in, I'm enabling myself. Part of me also says "well, if you CAN purchase it, do it" since they sell out so fast I may not even be able to get it if I want it. I hate lotions though, so I'll have to see the list to really make a good decision.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom is all about the anti-aging products lately so I'm thinking that anything I don't want could go to her Christmas stocking. As in, I'm enabling myself. Part of me also says "well, if you CAN purchase it, do it" since they sell out so fast I may not even be able to get it if I want it. I hate lotions though, so I'll have to see the list to really make a good decision.


haha mine too!  I was showing her some stuff I ordered from Ulta and one of the free samples was a StriVectin product and she practically snatched it out of my hand, so I'm sure she would love that stuff.  23 products divided by the $53 I paid for the last one = $2.30/product so I cant NOT get on board with that



.  Plus there were a lot of color variations last time too.  I love hair masks and I go through moisturizers insanely so it's worth it to me.  The rest I'll trade or sell.  I'm too lazy to figure it out but the retail value of this one seems really high.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 9, 2013)

I have been working away at my list, when really I should be sleeping  I think identifying spoiler products is my Sudoku.  I am close to having them all identified, but one is giving me trouble.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 9, 2013)

i honestly cannot wait for this box. The hair mask is what I use all the time and just recently ran out, I think the RoC is an eyecream which I am in the market for as well. Can always use a razor and shaving cream and the nail polishes can either go up for trade, or as presents if I dont like the colors. Looks like a good box to me and I will get use out of most of it and what I don't will get traded or given as gifts lol


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 9, 2013)

Just from the photo, I'm on the fence about this one. I found out about it after Summer already happened, but that box seems like it had more makeup products. Plus.. Butter London!  I still have yet to try any Butter London polish and that alone made me squee over the Summer box.  

This one.. I haven't squee'd yet, maybe when I see what the actual products are (hard to tell some of them from the photo).


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 9, 2013)

I need to go to bed soon but can anyone tell me

What the round green and white thing is from Sally Hansen in the front row?


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need to go to bed soon but can anyone tell me
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need to go to bed soon but can anyone tell me
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the phrase "grabby hands!"  I am going to have to use that excuse to explain my purchases to husband!  "Honey I couldn't help it I had grabby hands!"  Could one also get "clicky hands" when purchasing online?
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Its
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for posting!  While this box has a lot of great items, it does not have a lot that interest me!  Good luck to all!  I hope everyone who wants one is able to order it.


You are welcome   I do not know how I really feel about the box yet.  I am being told I need to get to sleep but I will re-visit it tomorrow.  Nothing is really making me giddy at first glance though.

Alrighty. I will rest easy now that I know what that crazy green and white thing is....


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> THANK YOU! I saw this just after I figured it out myself! Yeesh! That was a tricky one!


Did you get the Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask?


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you get the Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask?


Yes!  Here is my not prettied up yet, but good enough for now list:

23 items will be including the following brands/items:

Burt's Bees Revitalizing Lip Balm with Blueberry and Dark Chocolate

Carol's Daughter Monoi Oil Sacred Strength Hair Serum

Cetaphil Daily Advance Lotion

Goldwell Style Sign Magic Finish 3

KMS California Hair Stay

La Roche-Posay Redermic  Intensive Anti-Aging Corrective Treatment

Neutrogena Oil Free Acne Wash, and Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask

Pixi Pencil (Cannot tell if it is lip or eye)

Redken Satin Wear 02 Blow Dry Lotion, and All Soft Oil

RoC Retinol Corrextion Deep Wrinkle Night Cream *Not 100% sure on this one

Sally Hansen Nail Polish, Salon Effects Nail Strips, Ouch Relief Wax Strip Kit, Airbrush Legs, and Cuticle eraser/balm.

Sation Nail Polish

Schick Hydro SIlk Razor

Simple Skin Care's Simple Foaming Cleanser

Skintimate Shaving Cream

Tibolli Hair Oil


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> THANK YOU! I saw this just after I figured it out myself! Yeesh! That was a tricky one!


You're welcome



  That was actually the first one I looked up because I didnt know what the heck it was! I've been looking on your blog and staring at the pic and looking everything up for the last hour trying to decide which things I liked.  I couldnt figure out exactly which BB lip balm that is though so I'll wait to look at your list


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, kitnmitns!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You're welcome
> ...


 It is Burt's Bees Revitalizing Lip Balm with Blueberry and Dark Chocolate. That one was hard too! 

Goodnight peeps!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you, kitnmitns!


You are SOOOOOOO welcome!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Yes!Â  Here is my not prettied up yet, but good enough for now list:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thanks so much for your detective work- you're awesome!! I was super excited about the idea of the box but everything is meh!! I was really all about Carols Daughter - I'm not a fan of the Monoi oil though- was soooo hoping for their body butter/lotion :-(


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you kitnmitns!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes!  Here is my not prettied up yet, but good enough for now list:
> ...


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 10, 2013)

I think the carols daughter is the repairing hair mask, i could be wrong though


----------



## jenniferrose (Jul 10, 2013)

The speed at which spoilers are processed on mut never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 10, 2013)

I do think I need this! While there are a couple of things I won't use and a couple I already have, there are more than enough things that I want and will use to make it worth it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the carols daughter is the repairing hair mask, i could be wrong though


 It is definitely the mask in the picture!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 10, 2013)

OMG.....





UPDATES!!!!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you kitnmitns!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the list! I missed out on the last one of these, and for a couple of bucks per item, I'm hoping to get this box!





> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you kitnmitns!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks so much for your detective work- you're awesome!! I was super excited about the idea of the box but everything is meh!! I was really all about Carols Daughter - I'm not a fan of the Monoi oil though- was soooo hoping for their body butter/lotion :-(


 You are all very welcome!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG.....
> 
> ...


 LOL!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It is definitely the mask in the picture!


Yeah I just caught that.  I am continuing to refine it


----------



## jocelyn2828 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not as good as I was hoping, but I like how the last one had tons of cleansers and this one has a bunch of moisturizers. It's kind of heavy on anti-aging stuff which is disappointing since I'm in my 20's but the Carols Daughter makes it worth it to me.  After this I will have about 4 lifetimes worth of hair oils lol!!!!


lol me too im only in my 20's i still am prepping for the future though!! I will try to get it if it doesnt sell out on 2 seconds, i mean i would buy moisturizers and razors and shaving cream anyway, but getting a big box of goodies in the mail makes it worth it to me!!


----------



## jocelyn2828 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG.....
> 
> ...


hey i love your blog, its actually how i found out about this site, you have really good useful information, you must take alot of your time to make an awesome site like that but i really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm glad nothing appealed to me (hate hair stuff and already have moisturizers out the wazoo). I can say that the Neutragena and Cetaphil are great products IMHO.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 10, 2013)

Yay for spoilers!!  Nice box but nothing that interests me as well. I will be skipping this!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 10, 2013)

I must have product overload. Even though it's a fantastic deal, I feel very meh about this box. Skipping this one.


----------



## Goodie (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must have product overload. Even though it's a fantastic deal, I feel very meh about this box. Skipping this one.


 I agree!  I'm a little disappointed that there aren't any products I *have* to have because I was really looking forward to this.  Oh well, at least I know I'll save some money.  Anyone know when the next one comes out?


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Jul 10, 2013)

Me three. I was so excited until I saw what was in it. There are only 2 or 3 things I would really want to use. What a bummer.


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Me three. I was so excited until I saw what was in it. There are only 2 or 3 things I would really want to use. What a bummer.


 Me four. I still haven't brought any of their boxes.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 10, 2013)

me five, I was hoping for some fall color cosmetics, but I'm already completely stocked up on moisturizers and I'm super finicky on my hair products.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 11, 2013)

I found this link: http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2013/07/allure-beauty-box-fall-2013-july.html

I have to say though I cannot deny this box!! I can't wait for it to go on sell!!! I'm also excited that there's no shampoo because I've officially switched to Wen............now if they could just put a wen seasonal scent in the box &lt;3


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 11, 2013)

I plan on purchasing one of these, but wont be crushed if it sells out. I am curious to see if they will reduce the number of boxes people are allowed to buy from 5 to anything less than.


----------



## payton (Jul 11, 2013)

Can't wait until the 23rd! Hopefully there are not as many problems as there were with the summer box...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 12, 2013)

For those wanting more cosmetics, Hautelook has a summer beauty bag on sale today for $20.  Thirteen items in total, but I can't make out some of them.  The bag hasn't gone live yet, so no list of items.


----------



## Mary322 (Jul 12, 2013)

I have never gotten one, just heard great things about it.  I am putting an alert on my phone calendar, I am not missing this!


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those wanting more cosmetics, Hautelook has a summer beauty bag on sale today for $20.  Thirteen items in total, but I can't make out some of them.  The bag hasn't gone live yet, so no list of items.


 HauteLook Summer Essentials Beauty Bag:- Set of 14- For directions and ingredients see, "More Info"- ImportedBeauty Bag Includes:Hautelook Polka Dot Cosmetic CaseBlow Pro After Blo, Strong Hold Finishing Spray: For hold that won't let you down, Blow Pro After Blow Strong Hold Finishing Spray strengthens and conditions hair as it sets. Its fast-drying action locks out humidity and prevents frizz. Free of residue and weight that can shorten the life of your style, this is super-hold you can rely on all day long.- Finishing spray- Soy protein- Sulfate free- Paraben free- Not animal tested- Safe for color-treated hair- Size: 1.5 oz.Lashfood Nano-Peptide Natural EyeLASH Conditioner: Nourish lashes with this revolutionary, natural eyelash conditioner featuringNano-Peptide Technology. Created by a team of cosmetic scientists, this breakthrough, powerful formula is clinically proven to provide the appearance of longer, thicker lashes and to transform frail and brittle lashes to become healthy and strong. With high concentration of active ingredients, the Nano-Peptide Complex gives users faster results than the LAshFood's Original, Natural Eyelash Conditioner.- Size: 0.02 fl oz.Grab n' Go Pony Compact:- Color: white, burgundy, pink- Size: 3" x 3" Compact size- Set of 3Miracle 10 AHA Cream: A skin soothing exfoliator to help relieve dry skin, promote an even skin texture, and minimize the signs of aging.- Size: 10 mL Diptyque Eau de Toilette Fragrance: Yves Coueslant, a diptyque founder, recalls that to get to the sea in the heat of a Greek summer, you had to walk through a natural orchard of wild fig trees. Returning from Paris, co-founder Desmond Knox-Leet brought back a few leaves of fig trees in a little box only to discover that years later that the leaves had lost none of their fragrance.Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Lip Pencil : This Lip Pencil glides on smoothly, stays creamy, and keeps lipstick, gloss, and stains from feathering out of bounds. - Travel size 24/7 glide-on lip pencil- 0.8 g POIDS NET/NET WT. 0.03 ozLORAC Special Effects Mascara in Black: Special Effects Conditioning Primer contains natural oils, DL-Panthenol and plant extracts to prime your lashes, leaving lashes stronger and softer. The carbon black, Defining and Lengthening Mascara is formulated with unique polymers to stretch and hold lash shape for clump and flake-free lashes that last all day. Both formulas are infused with Mother of Pearl to keep lashes supple, healthy, and shiny. Double your lash intensity with Special Effects.- Size: 0.35 oz.Crown Brush Travel Brush Set:- Set of 5Powder Brush (Goat/Sable Mix)- Oval Shadow (Sable Blend)- Angle Liner (Taklon)- Oval Lip (Taklon)- Brow Groomer (Polystyrene)- Vinyl sleeve approx 2.65in. x 4in.- Manufacturing process is 100% animal cruelty free Whish Orange Cream Body Butter (Nordstrom Exclusive): This Nordstrom Exclusive Orange Cream body butter is a truly indulgent body cream with a unique tripe antioxidant formula. This fully loaded lotion, delicious smelling lotion softens and soothes the skin while also helping to replenish and firm. Available on-line and in stores during the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale.- Size: 0.50 oz.- Moisturizes with organic shea butter, organic raspberry butter and organic aloe- Firms with organic seaweed extract- Purifies with organic rice bran oil- Free of parabens, sulfates, DEA and TEA, and petrochemicalsL'Occitane Shea Hand Cream:Enriched with 20% Shea Butter, this super-creamy balm penetrates quickly to protect, nourish and moisturize hands. Honey, almond extracts and coconut oil are blended with Shea Butter to create this extremely effective care. The rich texture is rapidly absorbed to leave the hands soft and smooth with no oily traces.- Size: 0.03 oz.- Lactic acid 6%: a gentle exfoliant derived from sugar- Vitamin E: antioxidant and hydrating properties- Hyaluronic acid: hydrates the skinNYX Extra Creamy Round Lipstick in the Color of the Season: NYX Extra Creamy Round Lipstick is our classic lipstick for all occasions. The mineral-based emollient formula offers a beautiful velvet texture, saturated color and it resists wear and smudging. It's your go-to lipstick.- Color: Vitamin, Margarita- Size: 0.14 oz.Half Body Classic Towelettes: Exfoliate, tan and moisturize all-in-one with the revolutionary and patented self-tanning towelettes for face and body. Original formula is ideal for fair to medium skin tones.Tantowel towelettes are concentrated with a specialized self-tan formula that works with the proteins and amino acids in skin to produce a healthy and natural sunless tan, unique to you. - Contains 10 individual Classic towelettes- Size: 7in. x 9in. - Sunless tan develops within 4 hours and last up to 7 days- Clean citrus fragrance dissipates within minutes- Doctor approved &amp; allergy tested- Not tested on animalsBonus Product: Mirenesse Lip Bomb in one of 4 shades: #30, 27, 22, or 20: 'Mirror Me'A Revolutionary color that combines gloss, stain and lacquer all in one!A satisfying NEW INNOVATION in lip color; beyond gloss, stain or lip lacquer. Color that drenches your lips for a juicy high impact color that's feather-light and super-moist with a velvety finish. Power packed with non-smearing pigment that lasts and lasts. Colors may be mixed easily to create countless intense or nude looks depending on your fashion mood! Infused with a breath refreshing mint taste and Lip Perfecting Spheres plus caring vitamins. Who says you can't have it all? Apply a small amount and mix shades to create your own personal shade! Infinity Lip Applicator allows for professional application of precision color. Don't apply too much! It's better to apply a thin layer first then build it up if you want more color. For extra long wear pair with a matching lip liner.- Size: 3.1g- Lip perfecting spheres- Botanical oils &amp; vitamin e- Formulated for sensitive skin- Mirenesse cosmetics are pharmaceutically formulated using organic Australian and safe, high quality and unique ingredients to minimize the risk of allergiesPlease note your order will be shipped directly from the brand. Orders cannot be shipped to Australia, Canada, Alaska, Hawaii, Puerto Rico or P.O. Boxes.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks SubJunkie!  I'm thinking I'll get more use out of the HauteLook bag.  I don't need all the hair products nor would I use the nail decals in the Allure bag.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks SubJunkie!  I'm thinking I'll get more use out of the HauteLook bag.  I don't need all the hair products nor would I use the nail decals in the Allure bag.


 No problem! I'm so tempted to buy it, but I'll hold out....there's something about getting full size items that I can't resist.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those wanting more cosmetics, Hautelook has a summer beauty bag on sale today for $20.  Thirteen items in total, but I can't make out some of them.  The bag hasn't gone live yet, so no list of items.


Thanks enabler! Lol Bought this and I'm still going to get the Allure box too.  I love hair stuff and have very little will power.  After that I better head over to the No Buy group!!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No problem! I'm so tempted to buy it, but I'll hold out....there's something about getting full size items that I can't resist.


I do understand the allure of full size items



.  I may end up succumbing.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks enabler! Lol Bought this and I'm still going to get the Allure box too.  I love hair stuff and have very little will power.  After that I better head over to the No Buy group!!






  Last time I ordered from HauteLook they sent me 2 of the Schick Hydro razors, which was a nice surprise.  Not sure how often they send extras, though, as that was my first time ordering from them.


----------



## wurly (Jul 12, 2013)

I am so tempted by this hautelook bag. I actually really like deluxe samples, so these types of bags are right up my alley. Also, beauty.com has a designer-designed bag and about 15 deluxe samples as a gift with a $100 purchase. 

I really liked the Allure summer box so I'm going to get the fall box too.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 12, 2013)

yeah....I passed on the Haute Look bag and will take my chances to try to get the Allure Box. Too many lip products in the Haute Look bag...I'm a simple chapstick/lip balm girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those wanting more cosmetics, Hautelook has a summer beauty bag on sale today for $20.  Thirteen items in total, but I can't make out some of them.  The bag hasn't gone live yet, so no list of items.


I put it in my cart, but then deleted it! I'll wait for the allure box, but it's hard waiting.


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 12, 2013)

Ordered the Hautelook box. Love it!


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jul 12, 2013)

Couldn't pass up the hautelook. Perfect for my gifting closet stash.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 12, 2013)

updates


----------



## Katinka31 (Jul 12, 2013)

Enablers!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just ordered the Hautelook bag myself.  The total price, with tax and shipping, is still less than the cost of the Mirenesse Lip Bomb that comes in it.  Woohoo!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 12, 2013)

I ordered the Hautelook Bag!

I skipped the one before this, but got the one with the suki from a couple months ago. I really liked the products in this one. 

Still getting Allure... this will be my 5th, I can't stop now, I love getting things for $3 a piece.


----------



## numbersmom (Jul 13, 2013)

Ugh, you're all a bunch of enablers. Pretty sure I'm going to have the babysitter start hiding my boxes when they are delivered. Pop sugar and seasons just came, just ordered hautelook, and hope to get another allure. Oh and i have a slight kohls addiction and get boxes from them every other day.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 13, 2013)

I managed to resist the HauteLook bag, ONLY because I ordered a ton from BH Cosmetics and Demeter today, but I MUST have this box...I'm currently obsessed with anti-aging products (getting paranoid as my 30s approach) and hair protectants...I need to save up the funds!


----------



## GenuineHeather (Jul 13, 2013)

I went to the Allure access page and didn't see anything about it??? Is there something else I need to do?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherShep* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to the Allure access page and didn't see anything about it??? Is there something else I need to do?


 It isn't available until the 23rd.


----------



## hakau (Jul 13, 2013)

updates


----------



## GenuineHeather (Jul 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It isn't available until the 23rd.


 Thanks! can't wait!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 14, 2013)

Hmmm... I want this, especially because I missed out on getting the last one, but... I don't use anti-aging stuff (and neither does my mom, so I couldn't even give that stuff away), and it goes on sale on my hubby's b-day.  Pretty much no chance he'd let me sneak away just to buy MYSELF a big present!

Maybe the winter one will have more stuff I want!  I will go ahead and say good luck to those who try to order!  I definitely think they should restrict the # of boxes.  Maybe limit of 2?  One for you and one for a friend who can't log in at noon on a Tues?

Have fun, ladies!


----------



## rachyxo (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi! This is my first post in MUT and this will also be my first Allure beauty box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does anyone know if I need to sign in with a basic Allure account or an enthusiast account to purchase the Fall Allure Beauty Box on July 23? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Boulderbon (Jul 15, 2013)

I was so close to getting the hautelook bag, but reminded myself that this box was just around the corner. 

Subscribed so I don't forget!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 15, 2013)

No account needed for boxes in the past....No reason to think that would have changed this time. 



> Originally Posted by *rachyxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! This is my first post in MUT and this will also be
> my first Allure beauty box
> ...


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 16, 2013)

The allure box link finally updated and shows a picture of the contents instead of saying that the link was no good lol. Can't wait for this box, I just looked at it and realized I will use all of it but 4 or 5 items depending on color variations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachyxo (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2013)

I want this box because I missed the last one but I have so many products that need to be used so I am seriously on the fence about this box.


----------



## Boulderbon (Jul 17, 2013)

I haven't tried most of the stuff in this box, but I'd definitely get it for the redken products. I hope I'm awake and fast enough to get this!


----------



## Totem (Jul 17, 2013)

Don't see anything on link.


----------



## Missyrocks (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks. That's a really nice box. Great value. I'm referring to the haute look box. And I still don't see a link to allure nor do I see how to get updates from them. Anyone? Thanks


----------



## Missyrocks (Jul 18, 2013)

Oops. Clicked link to Pittsburgh! Thanks. I will not be getting that. The haute look box is great because it's makeup. Think I'm too late, though.


----------



## Missyrocks (Jul 18, 2013)

> Ugh, you're all a bunch of enablers. Pretty sure I'm going to have the babysitter start hiding my boxes when they are delivered. Pop sugar and seasons just came, just ordered hautelook, and hope to get another allure. Oh and i have a slight kohls addiction and get boxes from them every other day.


. LOL.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 18, 2013)

Am I missing something, I can't find the link?

If someone can repost I would be much appreciative!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Imberis (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I missing something, I can't find the link?
> 
> ...


 There's no link yet because it's not available until July 23. There's a picture spoiler on the third page of this thread if you want to look at what's in it, though!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There's no link yet because it's not available until July 23. There's a picture spoiler on the third page of this thread if you want to look at what's in it, though!


thank you!


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 18, 2013)

Another Beauty Set by Hautelook: http://www.hautelook.com/product/10635679?sid=57915&amp;cid=default-daily&amp;aid=promo


----------



## meaganola (Jul 18, 2013)

Ooh, the Allure box is really happening! I just received the heads-up email. I never believe it's anything more than a rumor until I see that.


----------



## wurly (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another Beauty Set by Hautelook: http://www.hautelook.com/product/10635679?sid=57915&amp;cid=default-daily&amp;aid=promo


 That looks like an amazing set. Is crown brush a good line? I've heard of sigma brushes, but wonder how good crown brushes are.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 18, 2013)

New pict with item names....


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 18, 2013)

I like that all of these companies keep sending razors in boxes. I haven't bought a razor in like two years. I still have the venus from the target box, and now this one. fun fun. 

I am reading about everything and making my box list of the products I would pay full price for to equal the total cost of the box.

Also, okay the face washes are a little unnecessary, I will be gifting a whole bunch to male family members, since I couldn't manage to get my boyfriend to get into using them.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 18, 2013)

Burts Bee's Lip Balm- 3.30

Carol's Daughter Hair Mask- 32.00

Cetaphil Lotion- 13.99

Goldwell Magic Finish 13.49

kms anti-humidity seal 17.99

neutrogena oil free acne wash 6.99

neutrogena night moisturizer 21.99

neutrogena hair mask 7.49

pixie eye bright liner 17.00

Redermic R eye treatment 56.99

redken all soft argan oil 30.00

RoC eye cream 24.99

sally hansen airbrush legs 12.99

sally hansen nail strips 7.99

sally hansen wax strip kit 8.99

sally hansen nail strips 9.99

sally hansen cuticle eraser + balm 6.99

sation nail polish 5.00

schick hydro silk razor 12.99

simple (cleanser in pic 7.99) moisturizer 8.99

skintimate shave gel 4.79

tibolli hair oil 35.00

total: 359.94


----------



## chocolatte (Jul 18, 2013)

Ju



> Another Beauty Set by Hautelook:Â http://www.hautelook.com/product/10635679?sid=57915&amp;cid=default-daily&amp;aid=promo


 Just ordered this! Those brushes looked too good to pass up and I've heard good things about crown brushes. Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 18, 2013)

oooh speaking of brushes, I just added some new babies to my collection (thanks mom!) the mac pro discount is like crack, all this was just around $100, and OMG thanks to everybody who raves about the Real Techniques brush, it is seriously amazing.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Burts Bee's Lip Balm- 3.30
> 
> ...


 Wow!  That is an amazing value!  I am definitely planning on saving up to get another one later in the year.  This one just has a lot of stuff that I am interested in but don't really need.  I have too much of everything right now..


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Burts Bee's Lip Balm- 3.30 Carol's Daughter Hair Mask- 32.00 Cetaphil Lotion- 13.99 Goldwell Magic Finish 13.49 kms anti-humidity seal 17.99 neutrogena oil free acne wash 6.99 neutrogena night moisturizer 21.99 neutrogena hair mask 7.49 pixie eye bright liner 17.00 Redermic R eye treatment 56.99 redken all soft argan oil 30.00 RoC eye cream 24.99 sally hansen airbrush legs 12.99 sally hansen nail strips 7.99 sally hansen wax strip kit 8.99 sally hansen nail strips 9.99 sally hansen cuticle eraser + balm 6.99 sation nail polish 5.00 schick hydro silk razor 12.99 simple (cleanser in pic 7.99) moisturizer 8.99 skintimate shave gel 4.79 tibolli hair oil 35.00 total: 359.94


 Nice! I remember the last one having a booklet of coupons as well.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah, I will use everything except the airbrush legs and the hairspray...excited!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm starting to think that I will get one after all, and if I get one, I'll probably end up ordering a second one for a coworker who won't be able to order due to the way her department works (micromanaged to hell, so they can't even have their cellphones on their desks, and their breaks are highly scheduled and regulated.  In my department, our cellphones are right next to our keyboards all day long, and we go to the bathroom or get something to drink whenever we feel like it, and 9am is right around the time I need a refill anyway).


----------



## OiiO (Jul 19, 2013)

I was thinking about getting it because it's such a great deal, but at the same time I don't need any of these products right now and I definitely won't use up the ones I have already by the time the Winter box comes out. So I'll live vicariously through you, ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks like an amazing set. Is crown brush a good line? I've heard of sigma brushes, but wonder how good crown brushes are.


 Sorry I just saw your comment. It definitely looks like an amazing set and I've heard great things about crown brushes.


----------



## rachyxo (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi! This will be the first Allure box that I've ever purchased so I just have a quick question, please. My mom won't be able to log on at the time that the box goes on sale, will I be able to purchase two? Has anyone tried that before? Thanks!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rachyxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi! This will be the first Allure box that I've ever purchased so I just have a quick question, please. My mom won't be able to log on at the time that the box goes on sale, will I be able to purchase two? Has anyone tried that before? Thanks!


 If i'm not mistaken, in the past people have been able to buy up to 5.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 22, 2013)

Tomorrow at this time we will all either be celebrating the victory of scoring the Fall box,

or witching that it sold out tooo quickly!!!!!!!

Hope everyone who wants one, gets one!


----------



## Boulderbon (Jul 22, 2013)

Can't wait! The redken makes this an easy decision for me. I use the shampoo and conditioner, but I've never tried the argan oil..hope I don't get addicted to it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Boulderbon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't wait! The redken makes this an easy decision for me. I use the shampoo and conditioner, but I've never tried the argan oil..hope I don't get addicted to it!


 I have a bottle of the argan oil and it is nice! I won't mind having a second one, though I'm only halfway through the first and I've had it a year. It works the same as all of the other serum-type ones with silicone (it's not pure oil, and as such is a bit lighter).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 22, 2013)

I am so excited about the hair masks, cleanser, and the eye creams. &lt;3


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm also excited about the hair masks and eye creams. Also the razor and shaving cream because I was going to have to go pick up some new ones anyways. I kinda hope the next box has a few more makeup items just because I'm a makeup junkie haha. Like some mascara ahhh I&lt;3mascara!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also excited about the hair masks and eye creams. Also the razor and shaving cream because I was going to have to go pick up some new ones anyways. I kinda hope the next box has a few more makeup items just because I'm a makeup junkie haha. Like some mascara ahhh I&lt;3mascara!


 I'm a makeup junkie but I have bought so much recently (and gotten so much in my subs) that I am actually glad this doesn't have much...I've never been more excited for hair and skincare in a box! ha...never thought it was possible but I think I've temporarily burnt myself out on new makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm not on my computer, but somebody should post the correct link here eliminate any confusionv


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 23, 2013)

I believe this is the right link: http://avs-beauty-box.s3.amazonaws.com/july2013/index.html


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I believe this is the right link:
> 
> http://avs-beauty-box.s3.amazonaws.com/july2013/index.html


Thank you! This is very helpful!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jul 23, 2013)

> I'm a makeup junkie but I have bought so much recently (and gotten so much in my subs) that I am actually glad this doesn't have much...I've never been more excited for hair and skincare in a box! ha...never thought it was possible but I think I've temporarily burnt myself out on new makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too! I didn't think it was possible?! I got through Sephora's site desperately looking for something to buy (for the VIB gifts) and I can't find a dang thing I really hafta get! They must be confused....miss 'used to buy online every two weeks' hasn't made a purchase in almost two months?! My wallet likes it though!


----------



## skylite (Jul 23, 2013)

It's almost time, ladies!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 23, 2013)

Heh. I have the page open to refresh and my debit card next to my phone. Ready now!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 23, 2013)

start refreshing at 8:55 I have gotten on before 9am (left coaster here)


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 23, 2013)

Ready to go over here too! Good thing my credit card number practically types itself these days.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 23, 2013)

> start refreshing at 8:55 I have gotten on before 9am (left coaster here)


 And NO DRIVING THE BOYFRIEND TO THE AIRPORT THIS TIME, right?


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm so excited I actually woke up early and before my son! haha


----------



## TaraBell (Jul 23, 2013)

Same here, page open and card out. I missed the summer box, trying my best to get in this time.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And NO DRIVING THE BOYFRIEND TO THE AIRPORT THIS TIME, right?


 NOPE.

he is dead asleep and I am sitting at the desktop with the wired internet connection for maximum internetting capabilities


----------



## NikNik455 (Jul 23, 2013)

It went live early!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 23, 2013)

My order was #37!!!


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

I got it!!! Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!! I almost ordered two but i just got one.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 23, 2013)

Got it!!!

I was number 208!

Sending you all good vibes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

I was number #89


----------



## NikNik455 (Jul 23, 2013)

I was order #0027


----------



## Imberis (Jul 23, 2013)

I got one! Hurry, everyone! They're already in the hundreds of order #s.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 23, 2013)

wooo wooo! #43!! 

I love having my card numbers memorized... I will be sad in Oct when this one finally expires :'(


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 23, 2013)

I got one, I was order 277  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wels5711 (Jul 23, 2013)

got it!!!!


----------



## bluelion (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks like they listened; it's limited at 2 per customer. Though I don't know if they'll catch multiple orders.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jul 23, 2013)

Number 87, Ladies!!  I got it, and the maximum allowed to purchase is now 2, which I'm thrilled to see.  Hopefully more people can get it this time.


----------



## MelissaB (Jul 23, 2013)

> I got it!!! Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!! I almost ordered two but i just got one.Â


 Ditto  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 23, 2013)

positive juju to everybody who wants one, they are only doing two per household!!


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 23, 2013)

Got one...Order 821 only 2 mins in....wow


----------



## wurly (Jul 23, 2013)

947 here!


----------



## digitalgrrl (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow, I thought I was quick.  Mine is #230!  I'm so excited.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 23, 2013)

I think last time they had about 3,000? Somewhere around there.


----------



## skylite (Jul 23, 2013)

Woooo. That is rough to order from my phone. Lol. Order 752. It took me a few minutes to type everything in without autocorrect messing it up. Lol


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Jul 23, 2013)

Whoo #911 lol 4 minutes after  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 23, 2013)

1042! I got two because a coworker wanted one. Now watch her change her mind. On the up side, it should be easy to find a new home for the second box if that happens.


----------



## Clackey (Jul 23, 2013)

Got one!!!!  I keep missing them so I was so happy to finally get one.


----------



## linda37027 (Jul 23, 2013)

Got it! Only ordered 1. Glad to see they limited it to 2.  I was 871.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 23, 2013)

563 here! Wheeeew, that was a rush!


----------



## akicowi (Jul 23, 2013)

1273!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 23, 2013)

Now the waiting game for the confirmation email hahaha


----------



## Lu Mesquita (Jul 23, 2013)

I did bought 2 boxes. My number was 488  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so happy !!! I felt I was in some kind of competition lol!


----------



## junkiejk (Jul 23, 2013)

#444 here, yikes!


----------



## bluelion (Jul 23, 2013)

Haha, but I'm sure there will still be crazy complainers if it sells out quick, particularly on their facebook. There always is!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now the waiting game for the confirmation email hahaha


Check your spam, that's where mine was.  Got it right away though.


----------



## numbersmom (Jul 23, 2013)

So I Just ordered, and the limit is 2 this time.  I was happy to see the change (from 5 to 2), and think it's fair for 2 just in case you have a friend you're ordering for.


----------



## numbersmom (Jul 23, 2013)

sorry, double post


----------



## GenuineHeather (Jul 23, 2013)

698!x


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 23, 2013)

Got one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay!


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 23, 2013)

Now the wait for shipping...the summer box arrived for me in 8 days all the way in Southern California so I expect you East Coast ladies to receive you boxes pretty fast..can't wit to see your color variations


----------



## PaulaG (Jul 23, 2013)

#512 no confirmation email yet


----------



## bluelion (Jul 23, 2013)

I hope to get the exact nail polish colors shown on the ad. Dark, jewel toned polishes are one of my weaknesses, and I wasn't that enamored of the shades I got in the summer box.


----------



## Reason (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't understand why it wont change from coming soon to order now the same thing happen to me last time!!!


----------



## Imberis (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now the wait for shipping...the summer box arrived for me in 8 days all the way in Southern California so I expect you East Coast ladies to receive you boxes pretty fast..can't wit to see your color variations


I hope it comes soon! I don't mind waiting but I'm impatient. LoL

Hopefully there will be some good nail polish colors in there.


----------



## RiRi38 (Jul 23, 2013)

I was able to 2 orders for 4. One for me and one for each of my 3 teenage daughters. No fighting over products this time!


----------



## Imberis (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Reason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't understand why it wont change from coming soon to order now the same thing happen to me last time!!!


Have you refreshed the page a few times? I think you need to do that for the "order now" to show up. Good luck!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 23, 2013)

*Thank you for your order. You will also receive an email with the following information*

*Confirmation code: 1718  *

*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> super nervous about this order lol! No confirmation email yet, .... I hope it comes soon. I was super hesitant about purchasing this, but it's such a good deal!*


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 23, 2013)

YAY got mine. They are still available if people are still on the fence!


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

Use this link: http://avs-beauty-box.s3.amazonaws.com/july2013/index.html

Not the other one


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 23, 2013)

I passed on it. I want it but right now I'm flat broke and I hate asking the hubby for money since we're suppose to be saving to move cross country next year.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Reason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't understand why it wont change from coming soon to order now the same thing happen to me last time!!!


 You have to refresh the page yourself


----------



## wels5711 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you refreshed the page a few times? I think you need to do that for the "order now" to show up. Good luck!


 I would still click on the coming soon just in case


----------



## wels5711 (Jul 23, 2013)

got my confirmation email #367


----------



## Reason (Jul 23, 2013)

Tried all suggestions nothing


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 23, 2013)

I think i would have been even lower than 43 I wasn't so nervous about getting it wrong, I wanted to go quick, and chrome correctly auto filled the entire billing and shipping, but I sat around staring at it and stressing out Got my confirmation email already though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MelissaB (Jul 23, 2013)

Confirmed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> #504 I had to refresh 3 or 4 times for it to come up.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Reason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tried all suggestions nothing


 Change the Browser


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 23, 2013)

*Please allow 2 to 4 weeks for delivery.*

*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! Finally got my conf. email! So excited! *

*I also hope I get the colors pictured of the polish.. especially the sally hansen one.. it's so cute*


----------



## bluelion (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Reason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tried all suggestions nothing


After your refresh, do you see the text in the circle change to Click Here to Purchase?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow. They are still available!

I just got my confirmation email btw!!!!!

How fun!

I am now totally wiped from the panic purchasing though!


----------



## lucyla8 (Jul 23, 2013)

just got my confirmation email!  #1648


----------



## Reason (Jul 23, 2013)

no


----------



## digitalgrrl (Jul 23, 2013)

My confirmation email was in my junk mail.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 23, 2013)

Try this: https://allurebbfulfillment.com/ajuly72013/


----------



## bluelion (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Reason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no


Then I second SubJunkie. Try a different browser.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 23, 2013)

They are now sold out!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 23, 2013)

And now the confirmation emails are going out!


----------



## Reason (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help it just wasn't meant to be


----------



## BlackestVoid (Jul 23, 2013)

Sold out just now. 25 minutes in.


----------



## sweetietaa (Jul 23, 2013)

I can't believe how quickly it sold out.  I ordered almost right away and I was order 1500 something.


----------



## akicowi (Jul 23, 2013)

They did not have many of those.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 23, 2013)

I was able to get my sister and I both boxes!!  I swear my heart was racing as I was entering in billing info- you would of thought I was performing some kind of surgery...lol- I have MAJOR issues... but I know you gals understand



 now I'm doing the pink elephant dance!!  I still haven't receive a confirmation email and I got confirmation around 12:05-  has anyone got an email?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 23, 2013)

Just got my confirmation email too!


----------



## hakau (Jul 23, 2013)

phew I got in just in time. I was in the 2200s


----------



## Imberis (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got mine about ten minutes after I ordered. Check your spam folder to see if it got tossed in there.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jul 23, 2013)

Got one! (Happy dance!) I couldn't get it to load on my phone once it went live. So, I did it on my work computer. I'm probably gonna get fired now...but it's worth it! #1534 five minutes in.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 23, 2013)

> I can't believe how quickly it sold out. Â I ordered almost right away and I was order 1500 something.


 I got in on the summer box as well, and compared to that one, the fall box took ages to sell out. I think the summer box sold out in eight minutes.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 23, 2013)

Woo another rush... Panic purchasing got my adrenaline pumping. I haven't been up at 9 in ages !!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Reason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help it just wasn't meant to be


 Awww.....i'm sorry.

Just to avoid it next time, what kind of computer and browser were you using?


----------



## Boulderbon (Jul 23, 2013)

Woo! I thought I had an alarm set for this, but it was set for 1pm lol...I woke up just in time, grabbed my credit card and rushed to the computer. Totally forgot to see if ebates was offering any cash back, but oh well! Got the box!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 23, 2013)

Chrome. Reporting in as all clear (maybe if we crowdsource a bit of browser data we can have great info for next time) which will be Nov23 2013


----------



## skylite (Jul 23, 2013)

I used safari on my iPhone 4S. Wasn't formatted conviently, but I got my box no problem.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jul 23, 2013)

I used Firefox, and thank goodness there were no issues.  I didn't even consider the browser being an issue.  My desktop mouse has been coming in and out too, and I didn't consider that either- glad it was connected throughout the process.  I haven't gotten one of these since last yr.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 23, 2013)

> I used safari on my iPhone 4S. Wasn't formatted conviently, but I got my box no problem.


 Same here.


----------



## bluelion (Jul 23, 2013)

I noticed some people saying it only works with Chrome on facebook, but I've always used Firefox without any issues. I agree that this one took longer to sell out than Summer.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 23, 2013)

Hmm I hope everybody who was ready to go at 9am got one, at this point everybody should know you can't arrive late to this party. I learned that lesson the hard way last time. People on Facebook who complain at 10am about being sold out should know better.


----------



## Boulderbon (Jul 23, 2013)

I was nervous about the confirmation email since most people said they got theirs 10 minutes after. I finally just got my email and it took close to an hour. I stalled at one point to glance over everything..looks like that almost cost me the box. I was #2431


----------



## smiller2000 (Jul 23, 2013)

I totally forgot to check the order number. Oops. I hope I get the confirmation email soon.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

I used Chrome


----------



## smiller2000 (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok I got it #1132. Whew.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

And the Drama begins on facebook


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Chrome. Reporting in as all clear (maybe if we crowdsource a bit of browser data we can have great info for next time) which will be Nov23 2013


Firefox on my Macbook Air. Worked perfectly after a little refreshing!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 23, 2013)

Chrome on '12 iMac wired Internet connection ~40mbps (we pay for 50, ain't never seen it above 44) no loading issues, and no connection issues (freezing timeouts etc.) would recommend


----------



## hakau (Jul 23, 2013)

got my confirmation email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Did everybody got charged shipping and tax ?

Mine came to $54.36


----------



## Imberis (Jul 23, 2013)

I used Firefox (on a Windows PC) and it worked fine. I could not trust my phone's awful internet connection for something like this! LoL

Edited to add: Yes, I got charged shipping and tax, so mine was $53.24.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 23, 2013)

> got my confirmation email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did everybody got charged shipping and tax ? Mine came to $54.36


 California - $54.36


----------



## Boulderbon (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hakau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my confirmation email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I got charged shipping and tax. My total came to: $52.61


----------



## meaganola (Jul 23, 2013)

Shipping yes, tax no. But I'm in Oregon. No sales tax, and as an added bonus, we are specifically prohibited from pumping our gas. It looks like we might get legalized pot and gay marriage next year, too.


----------



## Soxi (Jul 23, 2013)

I used safari on my iPhone 5, and as someone already pointed out, it wasn't formatted correctly but I had no issues ordering. It loaded right away, and submitted quickly. My order went through at 12:02 and I was order # 749. Mine totaled $53.11, shipping $10.00, MA State tax $3.12.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm in NY.

   
Subtotal:    $39.99        
S&amp;H:    $10.00        
Tax:    $4.31        
Total:    $54.30


----------



## Reason (Jul 23, 2013)

I went and downloaded Chrome but by the time I did it was sold out


----------



## seabreeze (Jul 23, 2013)

Just a heads up, they have been making them available a little before 12:01 PM EST. The past two boxes I was able to have my purchase completed before 12. I refreshed the page for this box at 11:58 am and it went through. My confirmation email even shows a time of 12:00. I was number 12.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 23, 2013)

They did it again: The on-sale-now email went out more than half an hour after the box sold out. I'm going to have to remember to check out the comments on this mess tonight since I can't get at them on my phone.


----------



## bluelion (Jul 23, 2013)

Kind of don't get why folks were waiting for an email since it's the on sale time has been posted for a while now. Was it just a reminder? I think they'd do well to ditch the email altogether since it usually sells out before all the emails get sent.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 23, 2013)

Happy Allure day, everyone!  I was on my husband's tablet so it slowed me down this time - #286, despite being one of those people constantly hitting refresh and getting it at 11:59.  I forget my total but it was $53 something.  I SO did not need this, as I haven't finished stuff from my last fall box and still haven't opened some summer stuff, but I just can't pass the Allure box up.

So what are we all buying now?  I want this:

http://www.qvc.com/It-Cosmetics-Your-Most-Beautiful-You-6pc.-Anti-Aging-Collection.product.A235134.html


----------



## amygab1126 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...So what are we all buying now?  I want this:
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/It-Cosmetics-Your-Most-Beautiful-You-6pc.-Anti-Aging-Collection.product.A235134.html


 Haha! I love the "what are we all buying now?"! Half the reason I use this site is the constant enabling from other ladies. Nice to know I'm not the only one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And yes, I set my alarm and got the Allure box today (despite the fact that I'll likely sell half the stuff on eBay). No IT Cosmetics set for me, though. Their brow pencil is pretty awesome, but the set's a little pricey for me. And I have more lip gloss than I'll use in the remainder of my lifetime!


----------



## Nevaeh (Jul 23, 2013)

although i've only use 2 products of from the summer box, i just could resist grabbing this one. #193


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 23, 2013)

I refreshed twice, once at 8:58 and the image changed to the "buy now", but the link was not active, then refreshed again at 8:59 and the link worked and was able to check out before it hit 9:00am

my email was sent at 9am, i think they send emails in order, so once it gets to the hundreds there is a delay, but the early orders that come in before the system gets bogged down come right away.

I think I commented here to let everybody know they always are on sale a little before 9am, I want everybody here to have the best chance, when I first learned about these boxes I missed the first two because I was not a member of any forums, it was up to me to remember and I always forgot and kicked myself. I had seen a youtube video reviewing the summer box and tried so hard to remember, but I was in college and it was hard to remember. I finally remembered and got the summer '12 box on my own, and I think I joined MUT while looking for dates for the fall box last year!


----------



## Brittann (Jul 23, 2013)

> Happy Allure day, everyone! Â I was on my husband's tablet so it slowed me down this time - #286, despite being one of those people constantly hitting refresh and getting it at 11:59. Â I forget my total but it was $53 something. Â I SO did not need this, as I haven't finished stuff from my last fall box and still haven't opened some summer stuff, but I just can't pass the Allure box up. So what are we all buying now? Â I want this: http://www.qvc.com/It-Cosmetics-Your-Most-Beautiful-You-6pc.-Anti-Aging-Collection.product.A235134.html


 I purchased this set last week and I love it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HHummel (Jul 23, 2013)

Snagged one! #1054. As a night shifter , I finally fell asleep at 11am just to wake up at 11:59, and with tired eyes continually hit refresh until I saw a change...which I didn't. It took me a couple minutes to notice the "Buy Now". I'm not sure how many of these products I'm really going to use, but I jut couldn't pass up a deal to try so many things!


----------



## HHummel (Jul 23, 2013)

> Shipping yes, tax no. But I'm in Oregon. No sales tax, and as an added bonus, we are specifically prohibited from pumping our gas. It looks like we might get legalized pot and gay marriage next year, too.


 I have always wanted to live in Portland, Oregon. It's been my dream since high school. So jealous!


----------



## NotTheMama (Jul 23, 2013)

Got one!! I was 2357...I got one of these boxes a few years ago and kind of forgot about them, can't wait to try all the goodies!! Mine came to $53.11 with tax &amp; shipping to IL.


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have never even heard of this box until just now (literally five minutes ago) but I still feel like a huge failure for not getting one!  I most likely never will since I will always be at work when they go on sale.  Oh well!  I hope you beauties that were lucky ducks enjoy them.  They look beyond amazing.


----------



## annveal (Jul 23, 2013)

I had a meeting that ended right when the boxes went on sale. Still managed to get one though!


----------



## viper4901 (Jul 23, 2013)

Got my box I was so happy I missed out on the summer one and I was do sick....


----------



## junkiejk (Jul 23, 2013)

Last time I bought one, I received it in less than one week!  Let's hope for the same fast shipping this time.


----------



## amy lyn (Jul 23, 2013)

I ordered two, one for myself and one for a friend and now she says she doesn't it because it is too expensive! Rawr!!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jul 23, 2013)

> And the Drama begins on facebookÂ


 Some of the posts are so ridiculous, it is funny. I missed out on the last one, but I didn't have a meltdown abt it. Did you see the one woman who said, "you never said in the e-mail to refresh the page"!? I swear, some people do not use common sense. I'm still in disbelief I was one of the first ones- I was not expecting to get it at all. I probably would have been even closer to one of the first ones if I hadn't reviewed my order and hesitated at the end. I am a very fast typer, which definitely helped.


----------



## numbersmom (Jul 23, 2013)

> Did you see the one woman who said, "you never said in the e-mail to refresh the page"!? I swear, some people do not use common.


 Hmmmmmmm........ They can manage a Facebook acct and post on a wall, but didn't know to refresh. Or figure out after fifteen minutes to redirect back in the site if they didn't know f5 shortcut. Wow, is all I can say to that. Imagine a moment if you will, you went to the doctors office for a check up and your google map directions delivered you to the office parking lot, but did not tell you to turn off your car and walk in the door.... Do you send google a nasty gram they left off the last direction and include the part where you sat in the car during your appointment time looking at the office doors? We could not make this drama up if we tried.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jul 23, 2013)

> I ordered two, one for myself and one for a friend and now she says she doesn't it because it is too expensive! Rawr!!


 Inbox the girl a couple pages back! She couldn't get the link to work....I'm sure she would take it off your hands!!,! Her screen name is Reason!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jul 23, 2013)

> I passed on it. I want it but right now I'm flat broke and I hate asking the hubby for money since we're suppose to be saving to move cross country next year.


 Where are you moving to Zadi?


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 23, 2013)

Some where near Boston. Still house hunting though. The move isn't until next June/July though.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 23, 2013)

My box analysis time!  I have to say that I was going to pass on this until I realized how many hair conditioning treatment-type products are in here.  My hair is radically different from how it has been since 1986 when I started dyeing my hair.  I stopped dyeing it in 2008, and I stopped keeping it pixie-short last fall.  It in now shoulder-length and my third pet.  Its name is Fluffy.  I have a feeling it is going to want a *lot* of masks this winter.  So two masks *and* two hair oils?  Sold, even without really paying attention to the rest of the box.  

So.  My definite keepers:


Schick Hydro Silk Razor 
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask

Pixi Eye Bright Liner

Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure Nail Polish

Sally Hansen Cuticle Eraser &amp; Balm

Simple Skin Care Foaming Cleanser

Cetaphil DailyAdvance Ultra Hydrating Lotion

Redken All Soft Argan Oil

Neutrogena Oil-Free Acne Wash

Sally Hansen Ouch Relief Wax Strip Kit 

Skintimate Shaving Cream

Carolâ€™s Daughter Monoi Repairing Hair Mask

Sally Hanson Salon Effects Nail Strips

Sation Nail Polish

Tibolli Hair Oil


Will most likely rehome:


KMS California Hair Stay 
RoC Retinol Correxion Cream

Neutrogena Rapid Tone Repair

Burtâ€™s Bees Lip Balm

La Roche-Posay Redermic Intensive Anti-Aging Corrective Treatment

Sally Hansen Airbrush Legs Lotion

Redken Satinwear 02 Ultimate Blow-Dry Lotion

Goldwell Gloss Style Magic Finish Hairspray


(I hate hairspray, don't like chocolate in my lip balm, wear long pants every day year-round, don't blow-dry my hair, and have to stay away from skin products that *do* things.  I had a Bad Experience with some really fancy face cream last winter that had me Googling "allergic eczema" and making a Walgreen's run on Christmas day last year.  I still think that my list of items I'm keeping makes the box more than worth the money!)

I was looking at last year's fall box, and I notice that this year's doesn't really have any body products.  Body wash, scrub, butter -- not there.  Everything is hair, face, nails, with the exception of the razor, shaving cream, and leg lotion.  

ETA:  Oh, forgot about this part!  I was starting to tell a coworker about the box, and she started to throw a fit about how I didn't tell her about how it was going on sale today -- and so I told her to shut up and listen to the rest of the story because the end of it was the fact that I ordered an extra specifically because I knew she would want one.  So that second box I ordered and was going to offer up on MUT if she didn't want it has been claimed.


----------



## NikNik455 (Jul 23, 2013)

I was #27. Got two boxes for a total of $105.73
I really dug the summer box and I've used and finished most of the items. It was definitely worth every penny.


----------



## mama2358 (Jul 23, 2013)

This was my first time going for an Allure box and I was refreshing like mad! I think I started filing in info at 1 minute til on my ipad. I was order #127.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amy lyn (Jul 23, 2013)

I was order 16! I've never had a number that low for an Allure box


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amy lyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was order 16! I've never had a number that low for an Allure box


 LOL Allure Stalker! LOL

I'm jealous of everyone who ordered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 23, 2013)

I ordered right at 12:01 and I was still number like 727 or something like that...you guys are crazy! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Can't wait to get it...this is the first one I've gotten! The last few, I wanted and then forgot about until it was too late!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm jealous of everyone who ordered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too! Can't wait to see everyone's pictures. One of these days I'll order an Allure box...that's my incentive for whittling my collection, anyway.


----------



## surelyslim (Jul 24, 2013)

I bought two boxes and was surprised they weren't already sold out in the first 6 minutes. I won't advertise but I'm considering putting up the extra one (or both) on sale if I start to regret my purchase. It might be wiser for me to redistribute that money towards my education... lol.

The skin-care/ hair products are reeling me in, but I'm sufficiently happy with the other products. Decisions, decisions..


----------



## amy lyn (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm going to attempt to sell my second box since the person I ordered for conveniently decided she didn't want it minutes after I ordered. I wonder if I could cram it all into a large flat rate box....


----------



## KayEss (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amy lyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm going to attempt to sell my second box since the person I ordered for conveniently decided she didn't want it minutes after I ordered. I wonder if I could cram it all into a large flat rate box....


 I think that's absolutely not okay. If she asked you to get it for her then changed her mind after you purchased (only because she requested, you didn't want two), then she should definitely pay you for it. And after I heard you had already ordered it, it would have been an enabler like "oh gosh, well, I guess I'm kinda destined for this one after all. I guess I just _have_ to get it now. Oh, the horrors." I would never ever consider just not paying you for it. Bad friend behavior on her part!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amy lyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm going to attempt to sell my second box since the person I ordered for conveniently decided she didn't want it minutes after I ordered. I wonder if I could cram it all into a large flat rate box....


 Oh, that's terrible! Especially since it's kind of a pricey item. 

But seriously, I bet you'll have no problem finding someone to buy it from you. All the ladies on  here are so nice &amp; just from reading this thread I see there are several who wanted boxes that didn't get them. Or maybe throw it up on ebay! 



 Good luck!


----------



## angiepang1e (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amy lyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm going to attempt to sell my second box since the person I ordered for conveniently decided she didn't want it minutes after I ordered. I wonder if I could cram it all into a large flat rate box....


I may be interested!! I missed out since I'm on vacation and didn't wake up in time from the time difference LOL =(


----------



## MelissaB (Jul 24, 2013)

> I'm going to attempt to sell my second box since the person I ordered for conveniently decided she didn't want it minutes after I ordered. I wonder if I could cram it all into a large flat rate box....


 If no one here wants it, I'm sure you can sell it on EBay and not be out any money. There are already some on EBay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but hopefully one of the lucky girls here will benefit from your friend's inconsiderate behavior!


----------



## HHummel (Jul 24, 2013)

> I'm going to attempt to sell my second box since the person I ordered for conveniently decided she didn't want it minutes after I ordered. I wonder if I could cram it all into a large flat rate box....


 And if no one here, you could offer it up in the Allure Facebook page. There were many disappointed women on there that didn't get a box. I'm sure one of them would be happy to buy it.


----------



## amy lyn (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions, ladies! If anyone is interested, PM me. I'm not going to actively try and unload it until I have it in hand. That's what I get for trying to be nice!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## surelyslim (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that's absolutely not okay. If she asked you to get it for her then changed her mind after you purchased (only because she requested, you didn't want two), then she should definitely pay you for it. And after I heard you had already ordered it, it would have been an enabler like "oh gosh, well, I guess I'm kinda destined for this one after all. I guess I just _have_ to get it now. Oh, the horrors." I would never ever consider just not paying you for it. Bad friend behavior on her part!





> Originally Posted by *amy lyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks for all the suggestions, ladies! If anyone is interested, PM me. I'm not going to actively try and unload it until I have it in hand. That's what I get for trying to be nice!!


 I think it's totally bad juju on her part. It's one thing to have buyer's remorse when you're the purchaser, but not when you ask someone else to buy it for you. A verbal agreement should have just as equal weight as signing a contract, but I do have to admit it'd be difficult to monitor that. Regardless, it's not like this is $5. It's $50... for most people, that's still a lot of money.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amy lyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks for all the suggestions, ladies! If anyone is interested, PM me. I'm not going to actively try and unload it until I have it in hand. That's what I get for trying to be nice!!


Well you will be making someone ELSE very very happy!

So that's double good karma for you!!!


----------



## HHummel (Jul 24, 2013)

What are you all most excited to try out in your Allure box?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2013)

> What are you all most excited to try out in your Allure box?


 The Pixi eye brightener and all of the hair conditioning stuff. I need to figure out how to layer all of the oils and conditioning sprays to tame this growing mess. The last time my hair was this long (in 1998) it was straight and pretty much volumeless despite the thickness. I didn't use conditioner because all it did was weigh my hair down. Now it's developing more wave and volume than I know what to do with, and it seems to love all conditioners.


----------



## HHummel (Jul 24, 2013)

> The Pixi eye brightener and all of the hair conditioning stuff. I need to figure out how to layer all of the oils and conditioning sprays to tame this growing mess. The last time my hair was this long (in 1998) it was straight and pretty much volumeless despite the thickness. I didn't use conditioner because all it did was weigh my hair down. Now it's developing more wave and volume than I know what to do with, and it seems to love all conditioners.


 I'm really looking forward to the eye brightener as well. What changed your hair? Did you have a kid? My coworker used to have straight hair until she had her daughter. It's super curly now. She refers to it as her "muff".


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2013)

> I'm really looking forward to the eye brightener as well. What changed your hair? Did you have a kid? My coworker used to have straight hair until she had her daughter. It's super curly now. She refers to it as her "muff".


 I permed/bleached/dyed my hair from 1984 until 2008, I kept it in a pixie from 1998 until last fall-ish, and I am now 41, which I have been told is right around when hair can change straightness/curliness and texture. I haven't had long-ish chemically untreated hair since I was 12, and so it's all a brand new adventure.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What are you all most excited to try out in your Allure box?


 Everything, mostly. LOL. But the monoi hair mask and the eye creams are probably at the top of my list!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What are you all most excited to try out in your Allure box?


I have to pick?




lol

Probably the nail polishes and appliques, as well as the Burt's Bees (no secret I'm a chocoholic fiend!), and the cuticle eraser


----------



## JC327 (Jul 25, 2013)

I didn't get one because they don't ship to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hopefully I will get lucky next time.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 25, 2013)

hmmm, the Redken blow dry lotion, the monoi hair mask, the pixi pencil... hmm I will probably like completely different things though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GenuineHeather (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What are you all most excited to try out in your Allure box?


 The eye brightener and skin care!


----------



## Imberis (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm looking forward to all of the nail items, and the hair masks. The shinier I can make my hair, the better!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 25, 2013)

I am super excited for the hair masks, Pixi pencil and eye creams.  Lots of anticipation to see what color variations of the nail items I get too.  Should come within a few days of my birthday so that's definitely the best part!!


----------



## Mary Bullock (Jul 25, 2013)

Oi...I can't believe I missed the Fall Beauty Box! I haven't missed one in a while. *sigh* I thought the Allure Magazine people said it would be out in August, but guess I should've looked around more. Is anybody going to sell a box? I'll most likely want to buy from you.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 25, 2013)

I got the box.

Has anyone used any of the items in the box? Reviews?

Trying to figure out which to gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 25, 2013)

I use the Redken Satinwear and I like it, it doesnt weigh my hair down or make it greasy at all.  I blow-dry my hair all the time and I'd still say the bottle is a year or two's supply worth.   I'm not a fan of the Neutrogena Oil Free Acne Wash at all, its too harsh for my sensitive skin. 

Everything else I have only used other products from that brand and not these specific ones.


----------



## Imberis (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the box.
> 
> ...


I've used the Sally Hansen nail strips, which I love. They're a pain to get on, but it's worth it to get cool nail art without the hassle of actually _doing_ the art (which I'm terrible at!). The Sally Hansen polish is also pretty good for me. I don't like Sation nail polish, so I'll probably give that away. I think the only other things I've used before are the razors and shaving cream, which are the kind I normally use, and Burt's Bees lip balm. It's not my favorite, but it's fine for a lip balm.


----------



## HHummel (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm excited to try KMS California Hair Stay Neutrogena Rapid Tone Repair Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask Sally Hansen Airbrush Legs Lotion Pixi Eye Bright Liner (I watched the demo video for this, looks so cool!) Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure Nail Polish Sally Hansen Cuticle Eraser &amp; Balm Simple Skin Care Foaming Cleanser Redken Satinwear 02 Ultimate Blow-Dry Lotion Redken All Soft Argan Oil Goldwell Gloss Style Magic Finish Hairspray Carolâ€™s Daughter Monoi Repairing Hair Mask (I've heard great things about this mask) Sally Hanson Salon Effects Nail Strips (I buy these and absolutely love them!) Sation Nail Polish Tibolli Hair Oil I've heard Sally Hansen Ouch Relief Wax Strip Kit is a dud. It has some pretty bad reviews on the website.....I'll probably test this on my fiancÃ©...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm really excited to be introduced to brands I've seen around (and some I have not) and have the ability to try out full size products. I would have loved if there was more make up included but I am seriously lacking in the skin care and hair care product department (I'm a Dove hair product user and the only thing I put on my face, skin care wise, is Noxema cleanser and Garnier firming moisturizer.).


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've used the Sally Hansen nail strips, which I love. They're a pain to get on, but it's worth it to get cool nail art without the hassle of actually _doing_ the art (which I'm terrible at!). The Sally Hansen polish is also pretty good for me. I don't like Sation nail polish, so I'll probably give that away. I think the only other things I've used before are the razors and shaving cream, which are the kind I normally use, and Burt's Bees lip balm. It's not my favorite, but it's fine for a lip balm.


 Thanks!

I actually use the Sally Gel nail kit - love it - I will probably sell the strips or gift them.


----------



## MaiteS (Jul 26, 2013)

congrats to every one who got one! i passed this time. i cant wait to see pictures when it comes in


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetietaa (Jul 26, 2013)

I always end up liking products I would never expect to like and vice versa.  Always end up being disappointed in products that I thought I would like.  I'm excited to try all of them.


----------



## Robinssa (Jul 26, 2013)

I use the regular nail strips with my gel kit. I use bonder, base coat, cure under light, wipe with alcohol, apply nail strip, top coat then cure. It works really well. You have to wipe with alcohol after curing base coat or the strip will not stick.


----------



## wurly (Jul 26, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That looks like an amazing set. Is crown brush a good line? I've heard of sigma brushes, but wonder how good crown brushes are.Â 


Anyone else receive the hautelook crown brush bag? I'm not sure about these brushes.


----------



## IffB (Jul 26, 2013)

> Anyone else receive the hautelook crown brush bag? I'm not sure about these brushes.


 The brushes were pretty crappy, in my opinion....the quality I expect from toy makeup sets!


----------



## tanya0949 (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone know if we will receive shipping notice? Or will it just appear?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanya0949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone know if we will receive shipping notice? Or will it just appear?


 Shipping notices for the summer box came from UPS and listed a company called Evolution Impressions as the shipper with Allure listed in a note. Since they didn't go out today, I'm guessing that they could be going out as early as Monday:  The summer boxes were sold on April 23rd, and I received my shipping notice on the 26th.


----------



## wurly (Jul 27, 2013)

> The brushes were pretty crappy, in my opinion....the quality I expect from toy makeup sets!


 I'm so relieved. I bought these based on what I'd seen of other crown brushes and recommendations from MUT members. They're really terrible. I'm going to call hautelook to see if I can get a refund or return. They are so strangely bad. Did you get them too?


----------



## pvtfridays (Jul 27, 2013)

Maybe I'm terrible or a pot stirrer but I love watching all the fb griping and complaining. Lol people shocked at the price after they ordered. Um they told you before you clicked order. The ones who are huge fans of the beauty box but just had no idea about it until getting their magazine two days late. I'm entertained. And thanks to this site I was ready to get mine!!


----------



## mama2358 (Jul 27, 2013)

That is funny! I'm glad I'm not the only meanie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess they should have been refreshing the web page when the box went on sale like most of us did. I'm finding it difficult to stop myself from trolling. Must. Not. Troll. I can't believe in the year 2013, people still do not understand how to refresh.


----------



## pvtfridays (Jul 27, 2013)

> That is funny! I'm glad I'm not the only meanie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess they should have been refreshing the web page when the box went on sale like most of us did. I'm finding it difficult to stop myself from trolling. Must. Not. Troll. I can't believe in the year 2013, people still do not understand how to refresh.


 I'm just too old and have too much going on in my life to read someone the riot act on facebook when it was my responsibility to be on time and pay attention to normal internet usage protocol lol


----------



## IffB (Jul 27, 2013)

> I'm so relieved. I bought these based on what I'd seen of other crown brushes and recommendations from MUT members. They're really terrible. I'm going to call hautelook to see if I can get a refund or return. They are so strangely bad. Did you get them too?


Yes, I got them. My lash comb was broken. I did not know the brand, are they suppose to be quality? These brushes are worse than any I ever received in GWP sets.


----------



## mama2358 (Jul 27, 2013)

> I'm just too old and have too much going on in my life to read someone the riot act on facebook when it was my responsibility to be on time and pay attention to normal internet usage protocol lol


 It's probably better not to tell them how the Internet works anyway, more boxes for us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm sorry for those who didn't like the brushes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel bad for recommending them I thought the would be great because of the reviews youtube


----------



## wurly (Jul 28, 2013)

> I'm sorry for those who didn't like the brushes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel bad for recommending them I thought the would be great because of the reviews youtube


 I certainly don't blame you. I looked at the individual brushes and they looked great. Other prople recommended them as well. The set that hautelook sent was just really different. Funny thing, a few days later, hautelook featured crown brush and the individual brushes looked great. They also had sets that looked comparable to the one I ordered. I would never have guessed that there could be such a huge difference in the quality between different items. Strange.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I certainly don't blame you. I looked at the individual brushes and they looked great. Other prople recommended them as well. The set that hautelook sent was just really different. Funny thing, a few days later, hautelook featured crown brush and the individual brushes looked great. They also had sets that looked comparable to the one I ordered. I would never have guessed that there could be such a huge difference in the quality between different items. Strange.


 Thanks, I just feel bad that you guys didn't get your moneys worth. 






I would reach out to crown brush also; just in case hautelook isn't really responsive. I know that the items don't go through hautelook. The items are shipped from the company to hautelook and then hautelook sends the items to the customer.


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm sorry for those who didn't like the brushes
> ...


----------



## IffB (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry for those who didn't like the brushes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel bad for recommending them I thought the would be great because of the reviews youtube


 Don't feel bad!  Large cosmetic companies send crappy brushes with GWP all the time... you never know until you get these bags!


----------



## wurly (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, I just feel bad that you guys didn't get your moneys worth.
> 
> ...


 I called hautelook and I think all will be well. Initially they offered me a 30% refund, but I asked them if they could do anything else, and they said I could have the 30% refund or return them to hautelook for a full hautelook credit. They were final sale because they are cosmetics. I chose the return and hautelook credit. If anyone else had this problem, the refund option is available.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I called hautelook and I think all will be well. Initially they offered me a 30% refund, but I asked them if they could do anything else, and they said I could have the 30% refund or return them to hautelook for a full hautelook credit. They were final sale because they are cosmetics. I chose the return and hautelook credit. If anyone else had this problem, the refund option is available.


 That's great to hear! I've always wondered if Final Sale was applied to things that are defective.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 29, 2013)

So anxious to get my shipping!


----------



## Imberis (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So anxious to get my shipping!


Me too! I hope it ships soon.


----------



## wurly (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's great to hear! I've always wondered if Final Sale was applied to things that are defective.


 They're pretty good. I've had things arrive broken, and they've refunded me even if they are final sale.


----------



## wurly (Jul 29, 2013)

> They're pretty good. I've had things arrive broken, and they've refunded me even if they are final sale.Â


 Ok, even better news from hautelook. They emailed me, and not only are they giving me a refund to my credit card, they don't even want me to send the brushes back. Wow, totally convenient for me, and wonderful customer service.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, even better news from hautelook. They emailed me, and not only are they giving me a refund to my credit card, they don't even want me to send the brushes back. Wow, totally convenient for me, and wonderful customer service.


 That's awesome! Good to know they have great customer service.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 30, 2013)

I feel like the last box shipped pretty quick so I'm totally expecting a shipping notice soon-ish? I don't know I may be wrong about the last one but I really think it shipped relatively quick.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Jul 30, 2013)

It definitely shipped quickly last time.  I received it within a week. No shipping notice yet with this one though. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 30, 2013)

I checked the summer dates last week: ordered the 23rd, shipping on the 26th. I don't remember what day I received it, but it was definitely within a week of shipping.


----------



## Boulderbon (Jul 30, 2013)

&lt;------------- Anxiously awaiting shipping notice. This will be my first box. I've seen so many unboxings, but I never pulled the trigger until now. I'm really looking forward to trying everything!


----------



## skylite (Jul 30, 2013)

We were definitely spoiled last time. I'd been expecting a two week turnaround. Minimum. And then I got my box less than a week after I ordered. Lol. I still anticipate a two week ish turnaround this time. This way I'll be excited for anything better.


----------



## numbersmom (Jul 31, 2013)

> Ok, even better news from hautelook. They emailed me, and not only are they giving me a refund to my credit card, they don't even want me to send the brushes back. Wow, totally convenient for me, and wonderful customer service.





> That's awesome! Good to know they have great customer service.Â


 So when my hautelook bag arrived my lash brush was broken off and today I finally got around to calling their customer service about it. And that's where things seemed to go terrible wrong for me and my wallet ;-) They refunded my shipping and put a $10 credit on my acct for my next order, which I was quite certain wouldn't get used. However, I did feel like their offer was generous because the lash brush was not a major item in the bag, although I really did need one. Killing some time on my phone I went into their app and saw urban decay blowout sale. I did use some self restraint and modified my cart several times. Final total, calling hautelook to complain about a broken lash brush cost me $4.02 today. Lesson learned, next time don't complain cause it only costs me in the end. LOL


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So when my hautelook bag arrived my lash brush was broken off and today I finally got around to calling their customer service about it. And that's where things seemed to go terrible wrong for me and my wallet ;-)
> ...


 lol thats how they get you.


----------



## HHummel (Jul 31, 2013)

Did anyone find or calculate the "true" value of the fall box?


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Burts Bee's Lip Balm- 3.30
> 
> ...


----------



## HHummel (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you! The value is dead on. Awesome!


----------



## pvtfridays (Jul 31, 2013)

Anyone with shipping notices yet? SO VERY IMPATIENT


----------



## Imberis (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pvtfridays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone with shipping notices yet? SO VERY IMPATIENT


No shipping here yet. I was hoping it'd be relatively fast since people said the last box shipped out quickly.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 31, 2013)

Are we supposed to get shipping notices? My order confirmation says "please allow 2-4 weeks for delivery." I can't remember if they sent shipping notices last time or if it just showed up?


----------



## numbersmom (Jul 31, 2013)

> Are we supposed to get shipping notices? My order confirmation says "please allow 2-4 weeks for delivery." I can't remember if they sent shipping notices last time or if it just showed up?


 My friend and I were just saying the other day, we don't think we got shipping notices last time. But that was three months and thirty boxes ago so we couldn't be sure.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm going to send good vibes into the universe and hope mine shows up in the next few days, I neeeeed new goodies to play with while I'm stuck home with an injured knee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 31, 2013)

> My friend and I were just saying the other day, we don't think we got shipping notices last time. But that was three months and thirty boxes ago so we couldn't be sure.


 Ha, exactly! I am pretty sure they did not send them but like you say, that was umpteen boxes and shipping notices ago.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 31, 2013)

We absolutely did get tracking last time.  Mine came from UPS Quantum View and looked (in part) like this:



> *Message from EVOLUTION IMPRESSIONS:*
> Your Allure Beauty Box has shipped. Thank you for your purchase!
> 
> *Scheduled Delivery:* 03-May-2013


 It had the tracking number, the weight, my address, the works.  I received that on April 26th.  They were wrong, though:  It arrived on the 2nd.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 31, 2013)

I remember getting a shipping notice last time, because I remember tracking it and telling my fiance it was here and to go get it off the porch for me so it didn't get stolen lol I deleted the email so I can't say exactly when it was or anything but I think it was shipped ups last time


----------



## lucyla8 (Aug 1, 2013)

To go even further back, I found my email receipt for the Fall 2012 box and the shipping notice from UPS was sent out three days after purchase (7/24/12, got shipping email 7/27/12).  

For Summer 2013, we bought it on 4/23/13 and got the shipping notice from UPS Quantum View on 4/29 even though it was actually shipped out 4/26.


----------



## wurly (Aug 1, 2013)

Where is this box? I need the sally hansen leg spray while it's still warm enough to wear skirts!!!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Aug 1, 2013)

^ agreed!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 1, 2013)

I got my shipping email






10 lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seabreeze (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping email
> 
> ...


Woohoo!! Me too!! So excited!!


----------



## Boulderbon (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *seabreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Woohoo!! Me too!! So excited!!


 YAY! I haven't gotten mine, but getting excited now. August is going to be a good month!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Aug 1, 2013)

I haven't gotten mine yet but seeing you guys get yours gives me hope. I should have my box in hand within a week if it ships soon going off of last time lol


----------



## Imberis (Aug 1, 2013)

Yesssssss! I'm so excited! I just got the shipping e-mail.


----------



## chocolatte (Aug 1, 2013)

So excited for you ladies! I just checked my email and got their August Beauty Enthusiasts Newsletter but no shipping notice yet. I'm so impatient!!


----------



## jenniferrose (Aug 1, 2013)

Does anyone remember where they ship from? I can't recall.


----------



## lucyla8 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone remember where they ship from? I can't recall.


 Henrietta, NY


----------



## jenniferrose (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lucyla8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Henrietta, NY


Thank you!


----------



## junkiejk (Aug 1, 2013)

Any of you who received shipping notices, do you recall what your order number was?


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *junkiejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any of you who received shipping notices, do you recall what your order number was?


  #55 - got the shipping notice today.


----------



## bluelion (Aug 1, 2013)

Me too. 53 here.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Any of you who received shipping notices, do you recall what your order number was?


 #38


----------



## seabreeze (Aug 1, 2013)

> Any of you who received shipping notices, do you recall what your order number was?


#12


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 1, 2013)

wooowoooo got my shipping email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> super excited!


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 1, 2013)

I got mine!!!! #89 I think


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 1, 2013)

I was #209..haven't received it yet.

(in case anyone finds that little tidbit of info useful in some way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't remember my exact number but it was in the upper hundreds (maybe 700s?) ad no shipping yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 1, 2013)

> I don't remember my exact number but it was in the upper hundreds (maybe 700s?) ad no shipping yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Well, it'll be a while for me, then...I was 2300ish!!!!


----------



## mama2358 (Aug 1, 2013)

I was #127 and had my shipping notice at eleven this morning (CST).


----------



## NikNik455 (Aug 1, 2013)

#27...got my notices this morning.


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't they are going by numbers I was 89 and my items shipped out at 4:30 pm


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 1, 2013)

563 here and no email yet


----------



## numbersmom (Aug 1, 2013)

> Where is this box? I need the sally hansen leg spray while it's still warm enough to wear skirts!!!


 lol Spray.......I need to shave, where is the razor. Hahahahahaha Seriously though I did run out of razors Tuesday and had to buy today. And when I was in line I remembered there was one in the box


----------



## starr5747 (Aug 2, 2013)

I feel like a kid at Christmas time waiting for it to be here!! This is my first one and I am so excited!!! Can't wait!


----------



## amygab1126 (Aug 2, 2013)

I was #2430 and no notice yet, but i don't mind. I never get all excited and impatient about the shipping when I order stuff, because in all honesty, it'll likely sit around for months before I try any of it. I got the last few Allure boxes and still have yet to use a lot of it (though I sold a lot on eBay for a pretty fantastic profit). I'm interested in the hair masks and the eye creams, and probably the Sally Hansen leg spray and the Goldwell hairspray. I hope I get the Sation in a good color, too.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 2, 2013)

any update on what # they are at with shipping notices?? I hope I get mine before I go away on the 10th.


----------



## sweetietaa (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm number 1500s and I haven't received a shipping notice yet.


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 2, 2013)

For those who received a shipping notice is your tracking information showing up?


----------



## mama2358 (Aug 2, 2013)

> For those who received a shipping notice is your tracking information showing up?Â


 Nope.


----------



## classyjess (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm #1040-something and still no shipping notice just. I'm so anxious to get my goodies!


----------



## EmpressMelli (Aug 2, 2013)

Just got my shipping email! I was order # 848. I can't wait to get this box!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 2, 2013)

Mine shipped...scheduled delivery Tuesday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 2, 2013)

Order 1042 and just got tracking!


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 2, 2013)

#979 and I just got my notice...we are slowly making it to the end!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 2, 2013)

Shipping notice! Receiving my box next Friday!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 2, 2013)

how many boxes were there?


----------



## wurly (Aug 2, 2013)

Just got tracking! supposed to arrive Tuesday. happy dance...


----------



## HHummel (Aug 2, 2013)

I was #1054, shipping confirmation--scheduled delivery Tuesday. 10 lbs!


----------



## classyjess (Aug 2, 2013)

I got it! ETA 8/6


----------



## Boulderbon (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine shipped...scheduled delivery Tuesday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Woohoo! Mine will be chugging along since I'm in the 2k range, but excited!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 2, 2013)

Got shipping too! Should arrive on tuesday!!!!!


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 2, 2013)

Still patiently waiting on my shipping notice....who am I kidding?!? Hurry up already!!! LOL...


----------



## jenniferrose (Aug 2, 2013)

I received shipping yesterday but it was only to notify a label was created and no ETA. Number 39.


----------



## sweetietaa (Aug 2, 2013)

I got my shipping notice today also.  I was order 1500 something.  i don't have an estimated delivery yet, but I'm so excited that it's on its way.  I need to try the Sally Hansen wax strips.


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Aug 2, 2013)

Mine does not come until next Friday!!! WAHH a whole week


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 3, 2013)

oh no im going away next saturday for 11 days..  i wanted it!! no shipping yet


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Aug 3, 2013)

I wanted to try this box,  but they always sell them when I am working. I can't wait to see what everyone got, and how they like it.


----------



## tanya0949 (Aug 3, 2013)

I finally got tracking!!! Mine should be here Monday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 3, 2013)

Tip- sign up for ups my choice. I have yet to receive a shipping email from allure but ups sent me an email showing me that my boxes should arrive Tuesday!! It's a free service &amp; ups sends you emails notifying you of shipments. Btw- I'm number 1540ish..


----------



## sweetietaa (Aug 3, 2013)

My tracking says I'll get it on Friday coming from NY.


----------



## pvtfridays (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm number 1780 and haven't heard hide nor hair about my tracking. Booo


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 3, 2013)

2300's here and nothing yet. I'm hoping it'll just show up like on Monday. One can dream, right?


----------



## Boulderbon (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 2300's here and nothing yet. I'm hoping it'll just show up like on Monday. One can dream, right?


 I'm in the 2400's and nothing for me either...I'd love for it to magically appear on Monday.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Boulderbon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the 2400's and nothing for me either...I'd love for it to magically appear on Monday.


 Do you guys have UPS my choice? I never got shipping from Allure, only from UPS.


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 4, 2013)

> Do you guys have UPS my choice? I never got shipping from Allure, only from UPS.


 I just signed up for it but haven't gotten anything from them either. Do you have to sign up for the premium version or just the regular one? I signed up then it gave me a premium something or other, but I didn't do that...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed up for it but haven't gotten anything from them either. Do you have to sign up for the premium version or just the regular one? I signed up then it gave me a premium something or other, but I didn't do that...


 Just the regular, I don't pay for anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amdoerr (Aug 4, 2013)

Mine originally said it was supposed to be delivered on Tuesday, and I just checked and it now says Wednesday. I feel like i shouldn't be as upset as I am right now :/


----------



## EmpressMelli (Aug 4, 2013)

Mine updated the shipping date so I should be getting it tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmpressMelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine updated the shipping date so I should be getting it tomorrow!


Ooooh, jealous! LoL. Mine was supposed to be here Tuesday, but they bumped it to Wednesday, too.


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Aug 4, 2013)

Why does mine need to be Friday? I am crying a bit inside. Oh well at least I got one I will just need to be a patient duck. Also this way I get time to research the products and form opinions based on their packaging. At least this is what I keep telling myself but really I am just clicking refresh on ups.com and somehow expecting to get a different result. "Definition of insane"


----------



## sweetietaa (Aug 4, 2013)

I keep checking my tracking information too.  Even though it says that it's going to be here on Friday, it is already in Ohio.  I don't think that it will take that long to get to Texas.  So, I'm hoping I will get it earlier.  Even so, I feel lucky to be one of the ones to even get this box.  I didn't get the summer one because I was at work.  I tried to get it 30 minutes later on my break and was shocked to see it sold out.  So, this time I knew to be waiting at 11:00 to get one.  I was still number 1500.  I guess I'm slow.  It sells out quickly.  I'm happy to get a box and can't wait to get it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm getting mine on Tuesday, and our circular swap box will be here tomorrow! sooo many goodies to play with this week!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Boulderbon (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting mine on Tuesday, and our circular swap box will be here tomorrow! sooo many goodies to play with this week!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The circular swap looks like fun. I may have to join one the next time it starts up.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Boulderbon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The circular swap looks like fun. I may have to join one the next time it starts up.


 It is fun, and a great way to find new homes for things you don't want without having to trade them individually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 5, 2013)

I cant wait to see some pics posted in here!!! Especially to see if there are polish color variations again. Mine wont be here til Wednesday, but it sounds like some of you will be getting your today eeeeeekkkk!!


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 5, 2013)

I still haven't gotten a tracking number.....


----------



## EmpressMelli (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cant wait to see some pics posted in here!!! Especially to see if there are polish color variations again. Mine wont be here til Wednesday, but it sounds like some of you will be getting your today eeeeeekkkk!!


Mine should be here today! I'll post pics when I get it


----------



## classyjess (Aug 5, 2013)

If you haven't received your tracking info and others around your order number have, I suggest tracking by reference number.

Just go to UPS.com, click 'Tracking' and then 'Track By Reference'

The reference to use would be, 'Allure Beauty Box - Order-XXXX/1'

For example, mine is 'Allure Beauty Box - Order-1055/1'

It'll show you an estimate, if it's shipped.. Hopefully this helps, if you haven't already gotten it.

xo


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 5, 2013)

just got tracking! Aug 7th (wed) delivery date?!?! that seems fast


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 5, 2013)

> just got tracking! Aug 7th (wed) delivery date?!?! that seems fast


 What was your order number?? I still don't have tracking....


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What was your order number?? I still don't have tracking....


 1856


----------



## EmpressMelli (Aug 5, 2013)

Well my shipping updated again and apparently now I'm not getting it until tomorrow. Nooooooo!!!!


----------



## Imberis (Aug 5, 2013)

Mine says it will be here Wednesday, but it hasn't moved after it left East Syracuse, NY two days ago. I'm a little concerned.


----------



## RiRi38 (Aug 5, 2013)

Instagram stalking - Looks like the boxes are landing! This just makes me that much more excited!! 

Not my photo


----------



## mama2358 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Mine says it will be here Wednesday, but it hasn't moved after it left East Syracuse, NY two days ago. I'm a little concerned.


 Mine also says it hasn't moved from New York on the 2nd, but supposed to be here tomorrow. Between this not updating and my Bondi boxes not updating, I'm getting impatient. I don't even want to know how many times a day I have been clicking the tracking links.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tanya0949 (Aug 5, 2013)

Yay! Came home to my ten pound box full of goodies!!! I don't know how to post a photo tho please help and I'd love to post of photo


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanya0949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay! Came home to my ten pound box full of goodies!!! I don't know how to post a photo tho please help and I'd love to post of photo


 Yay! Let us know your color variations as soon as you can. Just click the insert image button in the reply box to post your picture (It looks like a little house on a lawn) and browse for the image you want to upload. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 5, 2013)

Getting so excited for mine to get here tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The spoilers are making me more excited...I hate getting big boxes of stuff like this though because it makes me want to try ALL THE THINGS all at once, haha.


----------



## tanya0949 (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## tanya0949 (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm in love with the purple nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks! Were there coupons included in the booklet this time?


----------



## tanya0949 (Aug 5, 2013)

No coupons in the booklet but two coupons on the razor.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 5, 2013)

>


 i love when people post their hauls on their kitchen or bathrooms counters.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm such a real estate / interior finish slut  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> pretty colors! And congrats on being the first to get their box. I realized yesterday I have dozens of hair products, but no masks!! Can't wait.


----------



## Imberis (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanya0949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yay! Congrats on getting yours so quickly! It's so much stuff. I'm exciting to get mine!

And txsfajsmama, I've been doing too much clicking, too! LoL


----------



## pvtfridays (Aug 5, 2013)

I'll get mine on Thursday!!!! Finally got tracking!!!


----------



## pvtfridays (Aug 5, 2013)

> 1856


 I was like 1750 and got mine at like 3 pm today (tracking that is)


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pvtfridays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was like 1750 and got mine at like 3 pm today (tracking that is)


 I was 1856 and got tracking at 4:28 to give people an idea!


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 5, 2013)

> I was 1856 and got tracking at 4:28 to give people an idea!Â


 Wow, I was 2357, I might get my box in September at the rate they're going!!! LOL...


----------



## wurly (Aug 5, 2013)

My box is n Hodgkins, IL! Delivery tomorrow. Yippee!


----------



## Jczvikli (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello!

This is my first post on MUT, but I have been stalking these forums for almost 6 months now. This is my first Allure Beauty Box and I am so exited that I received it today. I created an unboxing video on Youtube that I wanted to share with you: 

Also here are a few pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />













Mod Edit - Hello! I've embedded the video for you!



Please be sure to read the Makeuptalk Terms of Service in regards to Youtube videos, thank you!


----------



## mama2358 (Aug 5, 2013)

> My box is n Hodgkins, IL! Delivery tomorrow. Yippee!


 That's what mine says too. I have a hard time believing it'll make it to Iowa by morning to go on the truck, but we'll see.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 5, 2013)

Pretty sure both my allure box and ulta order are on the same truck/sorting facility in Hodgson, IL because they were both scanned there a few minutes apart! I am loving that SH glitter polish too!!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 5, 2013)

It's the Sally Hansen dupe of across the universe by Deborah Lippmann !!! I knew I should have gotten lady sings the blues all that time ago when I got ATU. I have had many more opportunities to get this polish on super sale and ones like it, but never see lady sings the blues.


----------



## seabreeze (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jczvikli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello!
> 
> ...


Loving that SH polish!! I almost bought the Deborah Lippmann that looks exactly like that one!  Glad I didn't!

My box should be here tomorrow! I feel like a kid on Christmas night waiting for my presents!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2013)

I really, really hope they're sending variations and that I don't get that SH glitter! I already have Across the Universe, and I don't wear it often enough to warrant also having the SH one. (I ordered two, so I'll be going through both of them to see whether there's one color variation I want more than the other before I take one of them to the office for a coworker. I'm cinsidering my choice of variations to be my finder's fee for ordering a box for her. Our tastes do not overlap, so the chances of her wanting a color I have claimed is slim to none.)


----------



## Imberis (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *seabreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Loving that SH polish!! I almost bought the Deborah Lippmann that looks exactly like that one!  Glad I didn't!
> ...


I have the Lippmann, and honestly, it kind of blows! It _needs_ polish thinner because it's so thick. I love how it looks, but putting it on is a pain in the rear! I got it for a gift, and it _does_ look nice, so I can't complain. LoL. I'm excited to compare it to the Sally Hansen version side by side!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm so sad about that Sally Hansen polish, because I too bought the Lippmann version (and naturally that is the only Lippmann I own). I agree with Imberis, though, that it is reallly really hard to work with, so I'm interested to see if the SH is easier to work with !


----------



## wurly (Aug 6, 2013)

> That's what mine says too. I have a hard time believing it'll make it to Iowa by morning to go on the truck, but we'll see.


 Mine's in Northbrook, and that's from where it will be delivered. My UPS man is always so nice!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jczvikli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello!
> 
> ...


Welcome to Makeuptalk and thank you so much for the awesome video and pictures!





Btw, totally random question....is that Baker Street from the July Glossybox on your nails?! Cause if so then we are twinsies right now!


----------



## KayEss (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jczvikli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello!
> 
> This is my first post on MUT, but I have been stalking these forums for almost 6 months now. This is my first Allure Beauty Box and I am so exited that I received it today. I created an unboxing video on Youtube that I wanted to share with you:


 Loving your kitty! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## HHummel (Aug 6, 2013)

Woot woot! It arrived! It seems that the nail polishes and nail stickers are true to the picture. Instead of Tribolli hair oil, I got GK hair serum (in the same container but a yellow body). What's your favorite thing in the box?


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 6, 2013)

Still no tracking here....I'm beginning to wonder if I'm even getting a box at this point!!!


----------



## mama2358 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Mine's in Northbrook, and that's from where it will be delivered. My UPS man is always so nice!


 Mine made it to Dubuque this morning and says out for delivery! Yay! Maybe I need to camp out on the front porch.


----------



## TaraBell (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still no tracking here....I'm beginning to wonder if I'm even getting a box at this point!!!


 I also have yet to receive a tracking email from Allure but I'm signed up with UPS Mychoice and received an email from them on Friday saying it would be delivered Thursday. You could try that its free to sign up and cant hurt.


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 6, 2013)

I received my but instead of the tibuli hair oil I received GK hair taming system serum :/


----------



## skylite (Aug 6, 2013)

> I received my but instead of the tibuli hair oil I received GK hair taming system serum :/


 I got that in one of the allure boxes a year ? Or so ago... The pump never worked so I never really tried it. :/ I'm not sure I'm excited that they're sending that out as I've already gotten it from them. I know the neutrogna tone repair lotion is also a repeat, but they advertised it so I knew what I was getting into there


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that in one of the allure boxes a year ? Or so ago... The pump never worked so I never really tried it. :/ I'm not sure I'm excited that they're sending that out as I've already gotten it from them. I know the neutrogna tone repair lotion is also a repeat, but they advertised it so I knew what I was getting into there


 It's definitely disappointing especially since its not in mentioned in my product booklet.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 6, 2013)

I know I wont be keeping any of the nail polish or nail strips since I do gel nails at home.  Keep an eye open for my post in the trade forum!


----------



## mama2358 (Aug 6, 2013)

Woo hoo! Mine is here! I'm pretty excited about pretty much everything, especially hair stuff, as I have really damaged, frizzy hair. And all the moisturizers and things as I also have skin issues. Love the nail polish as well, I was happy my SH wasn't a glitter like a lot of people have gotten, since I have enough glitters and I love the color I received. 

 image by plumcreekmama, on Flickr


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woo hoo! Mine is here! I'm pretty excited about pretty much everything, especially hair stuff, as I have really damaged, frizzy hair. And all the moisturizers and things as I also have skin issues. Love the nail polish as well, I was happy my SH wasn't a glitter like a lot of people have gotten, since I have enough glitters and I love the color I received.
> 
> 
> ...


 I received those same colors I can't wait to try the Sation polish in the fall.


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 6, 2013)

Also my trade list is updated with all the items that I wont be using


----------



## ydlr20 (Aug 6, 2013)

I did not get the glitter SH. I got the color Jungle Gem, so hopefully those of you that do not want the glitter SH get other variations.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mines out for delivery- sooo hoping for the glitter!!


----------



## SonyaB (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my but instead of the tibuli hair oil I received GK hair taming system serum :/


 Same here.  I was a bit disappointed.  There was not mention of it needing to be replaced.  I got the glitter polish, but don't think I will use it.  I would have preferred the solid blue color I see in others photos.  If Allure does a winter box, I think I will pass.  I was putting all these items away and realized have no more room in my linen closet for anymore products.


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 6, 2013)

> I also have yet to receive a tracking email from Allure but I'm signed up with UPS Mychoice and received an email from them on Friday saying it would be delivered Thursday. You could try that its free to sign up and cant hurt.


 I just signed up with them the other day, no email from them, either.... ETA...I'm assuming my box has been shipped and I will be surprised on of these nights when I get home...


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SonyaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here.  I was a bit disappointed.  There was not mention of it needing to be replaced.  I got the glitter polish, but don't think I will use it.  I would have preferred the solid blue color I see in others photos.  If Allure does a winter box, I think I will pass.  I was putting all these items away and realized have no more room in my linen closet for anymore products.


 You should set up a trade list https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23798/subscription-box-swaps

It's been helping me receive items that I'll actually use. Also for my sisters graduation I filled a glossybox full of items that I wouldn't use but I knew she would.


----------



## seabreeze (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks like they switched out the Simple Foaming Cleanser too. The cover of the booklet still shows it, but I received Simple Hydrating Light Moisturizer which is what is pictured in the book.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *seabreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like they switched out the Simple Foaming Cleanser too. The cover of the booklet still shows it, but I received Simple Hydrating Light Moisturizer which is what is pictured in the book.


 I'd rather have the moisurizer since there is already a cleanser


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 6, 2013)

I remember we were unsure about the Simple cleanser/moisturizer before the boxes even shipped, because the picture had one thing and the caption already had the other. I'm perfectly fine with the moisturizer. I also got the serum instead of the hair oil, which is also fine with me.

It seems that the only variation between boxes will be the Sally Hansen polish, everyone will get the purple Sation and the All Laced Up nail strips.

My box came, and happily I got Please Sea Me instead of the glitter that I already have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 6, 2013)

> Looks like they switched out the Simple Foaming Cleanser too. The cover of the booklet still shows it, but I received Simple Hydrating Light Moisturizer which is what is pictured in the book.





> I'd rather have the moisurizer since there is already a cleanser


 Damn. Yeah, there's another cleanser, but I had specifically wanted this one.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I remember we were unsure about the Simple cleanser/moisturizer before the boxes even shipped, because the picture had one thing and the caption already had the other. I'm perfectly fine with the moisturizer. I also got the serum instead of the hair oil, which is also fine with me.
> 
> ...


OOOoooo purdy!!


----------



## Boulderbon (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I remember we were unsure about the Simple cleanser/moisturizer before the boxes even shipped, because the picture had one thing and the caption already had the other. I'm perfectly fine with the moisturizer. I also got the serum instead of the hair oil, which is also fine with me.
> 
> ...


 
I was looking forward to trying the Simple cleanser as well since I love their wipes. I love the color of Please Sea Me...hope I get that!


----------



## sweetietaa (Aug 6, 2013)

I am hoping for the glitter one.....it is so pretty


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Boulderbon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking forward to trying the Simple cleanser as well since I love their wipes. I love the color of Please Sea Me...hope I get that!


 I was kind of looking forward to the Simple cleanser, too...but I guess when I look at it, I have a ton of cleansers right now and not many moisturizers, so I suppose I'm better off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope you get it, too...it's a beautiful color!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd be totally happy with any of the SH polishes as thus far I don't have any of the colors shown! However that glitter one looks GORGEOUS!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hooray it's allure box delivery day! I can't wait to see which polish I get, I think I love them all and might need to trade or buy for the ones I don't get! I think I'll be in trouble when my bf sees this big box + my ulta order on the front step hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mine says out for delivery!!


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 7, 2013)

I still don't have a tracking number, so I emailed Allure last night, will see what they say. I just want my box....


----------



## amdoerr (Aug 7, 2013)

I JUST got mine dropped off, I got the SH nail polish in Jungle Gem, and instead of the Tibolli Oil, i got the GK hair serum, oh well. On a side note, the Burt's Bees lip balm is an interesting flavor


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Aug 7, 2013)

> I JUST got mine dropped off, I got the SH nail polish in Jungle Gem, and instead of the Tibolli Oil, i got the GK hair serum, oh well. On a side note, the Burt's Bees lip balm is an interesting flavor :icon_roll Â


 I tried the neutrogeana mask and the GK serum this morning. Love it! I've loved everything of theirs I've tried. My hair loves That spray from last box. You don't need much of the serum. I used less that a pea size. If you have Gk stuff send it my way!!!!


----------



## wurly (Aug 7, 2013)

How is the GK serum for frizz? My hair is giant today, and I have to go to a networking thing after work. Luckily, my entire box is here at the office.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How is the GK serum for frizz? My hair is giant today, and I have to go to a networking thing after work. Luckily, my entire box is here at the office.


 I haven't tried it but I've read reviews  (was trying to decide whether to keep it or not)that say it is great for frizz and flyaways.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Aug 7, 2013)

> How is the GK serum for frizz? My hair is giant today, and I have to go to a networking thing after work. Luckily, my entire box is here at the office.Â


 I have fine, kinky hair so not a ton of frizz issues. However, my ends are dry and frizzy so I usually have to use a flat iron or large barrel curling iron to smooth out my ends. But I only used a paddle brush to dry my hair today. And it's humid out here! But my hair looks, and feels great! The ends are still smooth and sleek! I'll try it wavy tomorrow and see how it does.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the neutrogeana mask and the GK serum this morning. Love it! I've loved everything of theirs I've tried. My hair loves That spray from last box. You don't need much of the serum. I used less that a pea size. If you have Gk stuff send it my way!!!!


 
Agreed, I loved the gkhair shampoo and conditioner I got a while back, so I was happy to get the serum!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 7, 2013)

Seems like they (Sally Hansen) are sending out lots of blues and greens in these boxes...which are my favorites! I want them all!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 7, 2013)

Also, I just tried Please Sea Me on my toes and I am kind of in love with the brush and formula! I've never used SH complete salon manicure before, and I'm pretty impressed!


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, I just tried Please Sea Me on my toes and I am kind of in love with the brush and formula! I've never used SH complete salon manicure before, and I'm pretty impressed!


 They definitely have one of the best brushes I've ever used, but I would use a base coat the Salon Manicure formula stains your nails.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They definitely have one of the best brushes I've ever used, but I would use a base coat the Salon Manicure formula stains your nails.


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always use a basecoat on my fingernails, but I never do on my toenails, mostly because it's too much effort and I don't care if my toenails are stained. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, I just tried Please Sea Me on my toes and I am kind of in love with the brush and formula! I've never used SH complete salon manicure before, and I'm pretty impressed!


 SH complete salon manicure is one of my favorite polish formulas out there! The brush is another great plus, best brush I've used.  I think I own like 20 bottles of them, although I don't have Please Sea Me.  Glad youre enjoying it!


----------



## TaraBell (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems like they (Sally Hansen) are sending out lots of blues and greens in these boxes...which are my favorites! I want them all!


 It looks like they all came from the Under the Sea collection so far.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 7, 2013)

UPS is suppose to come today.... pleaaaseee comeee


----------



## Imberis (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UPS is suppose to come today.... pleaaaseee comeee


Aww! Hope yours arrives soon.

Mine is out for delivery, but the UPS person doesn't usually come until 6:00 my time, so I've probably got another hour and a half to wait!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UPS is suppose to come today.... pleaaaseee comeee





> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aww! Hope yours arrives soon.
> ...


 Mine is sitting on my front step and I am trapped at work! Eeeeeek!


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 7, 2013)

I just got an email from UPS....mine is due to arrive on Thursday!!! YIPPEE!!!


----------



## Imberis (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is sitting on my front step and I am trapped at work! Eeeeeek!


Oh no! At least you know it's there when you get home, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starr5747 (Aug 7, 2013)

Woohoo!! Got mine today! Got the GK serum and not the Tibolli. Is that what everyone else got?? Also got the Please Sea Me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wanted the glitter one. But still like the SH color I got.


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always use a basecoat on my fingernails, but I never do on my toenails, mostly because it's too much effort and I don't care if my toenails are stained. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


lol definitely


----------



## Imberis (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *starr5747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woohoo!! Got mine today! Got the GK serum and not the Tibolli. Is that what everyone else got?? Also got the Please Sea Me
> 
> 
> ...


 I got the GK and Please Sea Me, too. It even says the Tibolli is in there on the information pamphlet, but nope. Oh well!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 7, 2013)

I got the glitter mermaid polish!!!! So happy



I also got the purple Sation polish, the GK serum instead of Tibolli and the Simple moisturizer. AND I didnt get in any trouble for buying more stuff because my boyfriend thought the box was super cool! He even snatched the Goldwell hairspray and claimed it as his LOL.  I already got the green light to buy the next one


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the glitter mermaid polish!!!! So happy
> 
> ...


 I want someone who also has Across the Universe to get the glitter so they can compare the formulas! lol...I have the Lippmann but it is so hard to work with, if I knew the SH was better I'd probably buy it anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the GK and Please Sea Me, too. It even says the Tibolli is in there on the information pamphlet, but nope. Oh well!


 Yeah, I think all the booklets say Tibolli, but I don't think anyone got it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which is okay with me, because I have never heard of Tibolli, but I do know I like GK Hair.

I wonder if the Tibolli/GK Hair switch is why the boxes took longer to ship than  they usually do? Maybe something happened with Tibolli and they had to scramble for a replacement product?


----------



## Imberis (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want someone who also has Across the Universe to get the glitter so they can compare the formulas! lol...I have the Lippmann but it is so hard to work with, if I knew the SH was better I'd probably buy it anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here! I got the solid blue in my box instead of the glitter. I love how the Lippmann looks, but it's such a pain to use that I barely bother with it.


----------



## numbersmom (Aug 7, 2013)

> Yeah, I think all the booklets say Tibolli, but I don't think anyone got it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which is okay with me, because I have never heard of Tibolli, but I do know I like GK Hair. I wonder if the Tibolli/GK Hair switch is why the boxes took longer to ship than Â they usually do? Maybe something happened with Tibolli and they had to scramble for a replacement product?


 My friend received the tibolli, but i got gk. (She only stalks mut and doesn't post so i thought i would do it for her. Lol) And after reading the difference I think gk is better for my hair then the tiboli, so I'm excited to try it. I received the please sea me. And i love neutrogena rapid tone repair.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My friend received the tibolli, but i got gk. (She only stalks mut and doesn't post so i thought i would do it for her. Lol)
> 
> ...


 Ahhh interesting, that's the first one I've heard of having the Tibolli, they must have had a hard time getting enough!


----------



## Imberis (Aug 7, 2013)

I didn't even notice that my polish is in Jungle Gem, and not Please Sea Me. There's barely a difference, from what I can tell, except one seems to be more blue than the other.

What color/pattern did everyone get in the SH polish strips? I got Laced Up, which I'm not sure I like.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't even notice that my polish is in Jungle Gem, and not Please Sea Me. There's barely a difference, from what I can tell, except one seems to be more blue than the other.
> 
> What color/pattern did everyone get in the SH polish strips? I got Laced Up, which I'm not sure I like.


 Jungle Gem is a dark teal, while please sea me is a fair bit lighter, thoguh still teal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> both super pretty, I want Jungle Gem now, too!


----------



## wurly (Aug 7, 2013)

> I got the glitter mermaid polish!!!! So happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also got the purple Sation polish, the GK serum instead of Tibolli and the Simple moisturizer. AND I didnt get in any trouble for buying more stuff because my boyfriend thought the box was super cool! He even snatched the Goldwell hairspray and claimed it as his LOL.Â  I already got the green light to buy the next one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got the same exact combination!


----------



## beach16sm (Aug 7, 2013)

torture... I tell you... just plain torture! Wouldn't it figure that because of my husband's schedule and that I don't drive, I am home almost ALL of the time.Well, bingo... my long and achingly awaited package decides that it wants to be delivered today. Today, of all days when we had to make the trip up to where my son attends college so that he could go through orientation for the huge blessing of a job that he just got a call about on last Friday. I knew we'd be gone all day and since my mom was traveling back from Texas and my dad was scheduled for a Biopsy today, no one at all was available to get my package for me. I was just so afraid of it sitting outside the whole day, because we live on a pretty busy road and it actually ended up pouring down before we got home. After about an hour of reading everything on the UPS site, I figured out how to delay the delivery for a $5 fee (as if the box didn't already cost enough, lol). Now I continue to watch and wait until tomorrow and hope that everything goes okay so that it will make it to me. The real kicker is that after I had finally completed the delivery delay, I saw that I had a shipping notice from UPS for my son's dress pants and shoes which are needed for his job that I ordered from Kohl's. Remember I don't go anywhere, well of course the delivery date is on the same day next week that we are moving my son into his dorm. Because of the job, he has to move in 8 days early, same very day that his work clothes are being delivered....... Hmmm I do believe that the two are going to be passing each other and I'll have to end up mailing them to him (so much for the free shipping coupon from Kohls, lol)!


----------



## pvtfridays (Aug 8, 2013)

Ugh my package is 3 hours away until tomorrow!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't even notice that my polish is in Jungle Gem, and not Please Sea Me. There's barely a difference, from what I can tell, except one seems to be more blue than the other.
> 
> What color/pattern did everyone get in the SH polish strips? I got Laced Up, which I'm not sure I like.


 I think everyone gets Laced Up, because the style is actually noted in the booklet. I think everyone gets the same strips and the wine sation polish, as those are both specifically named, while the Hansen has variety.


----------



## Boulderbon (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm dying to know which color SH I got...I think I'll be happy with any, but crossing my fingers for Please Sea Me!


----------



## Imberis (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think everyone gets Laced Up, because the style is actually noted in the booklet. I think everyone gets the same strips and the wine sation polish, as those are both specifically named, while the Hansen has variety.


That's what I get for skimming the booklet! LoL. Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mine came last night.  I got the glitter polish, purple Sation polish, the GK serum instead of Tibolli and the Simple moisturizer. I dont use polish so it didn't really matter to me.  I'm very happy about the simple moisturizer because I needed a new face moisturizer.

I dont know the difference between GK serum and tibolli oil so Im not disappointed here either!


----------



## pvtfridays (Aug 8, 2013)

Is anyone wanting to swap jungle gem for my please sea me? And is this the place to do it? Thanks girls! I'm new!! But in love with my beauty box!!


----------



## sweetietaa (Aug 8, 2013)

will anything in this allure box melt.  I think mine is coming tomorrow, but I won't be home until Saturday night or Sunday.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sweetietaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> will anything in this allure box melt.  I think mine is coming tomorrow, but I won't be home until Saturday night or Sunday.


 I think most of it should be okay, the lip balm could get melty as could the cuticle balm...the cuticle balm is sealed pretty well so even if it melts it should be okay, but you might end up with a melty lip balm, as it isn't in a box or anything.


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 8, 2013)

Mine is being delivered tomorrow! Can't wait to see which polish I get...I hope it's the glitter one!


----------



## NikNik455 (Aug 9, 2013)

I used the Carol's Daughter Monoi Mask tonight and the GK Serum. I think I'm in love.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 9, 2013)

I tried the Neutrogena mask last night and it was really nice! Left my hair shiny and silky! 

I'm also liking the lip balm - it is definitely a different scent/flavor, but reminds me exactly of these chocolate covered blueberries I buy sometimes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PaulaG (Aug 9, 2013)

My box was missing the Skintimate  shave gel.  Was anyone else missing something and how do we contact the company?


----------



## Imberis (Aug 9, 2013)

I used the Carol's Daughter mask tonight. I really like how my hair feels, but I can't get rid of the smell, even after I went back and re-rinsed my hair. It's so strong that it kind of makes my eyes burn. It doesn't smell _bad_, but I leave a trail of gardenia-type smell wherever I go!


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 9, 2013)

> My box was missing the SkintimateÂ  shave gel.Â  Was anyone else missing something and how do we contact the company? Â


 Here us an email address I have: [email protected] I hope they can help you!!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Aug 9, 2013)

Has anyone had luck hearing from them about missing items? I had 3 missing, but one was replaced with an item that I received in last year's fall box.


----------



## PaulaG (Aug 9, 2013)

I called 585-473-6600 and had to give my order # and name.  The lady who answered said they were finishing sending out the original shipment this week and next week would start sending replacements for missing/damaged items.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 9, 2013)

I received my box today!




 So much fun yanking all the goodies out! I received the Sally Hansen polish in Mermaids Tale...it is SO gorgeous. I can't wait to try everything out!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my box today!
> 
> ...


 I have Mermaids Tale too


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 9, 2013)

so sad to see people missing items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> whats missing


----------



## mish65 (Aug 9, 2013)

My Sation nail polish broke and leaked over several other items. When I brought the box in, the house smelled like a chemical factory within a coupe of minutes, and I soon found out why. I took pictures and I hope they will replace what is unusable..


----------



## MelissaB (Aug 10, 2013)

I got the Tibboli so it does indeed exist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My box is either missing the Burt's Bees or I did a poor job of digging through the peanuts. If it wasn't included, at least it was the most inexpensive item...I'll actually remove the peanuts tomorrow and maybe it'll appear. I was too excited to do it the right way the first time.


----------



## Boulderbon (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so sad to see people missing items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> whats missing


 I'm anxiously awaiting my box still, and now I'm getting nervous that I won't get everything. WAAHH! Please get here soon and with everything intact..thank you!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 10, 2013)

Mine was complete. I have a theory that they make extra boxes by taking a different product out of each box lol. You can stretch boxes pretty far that way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MelissaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the Tibboli so it does indeed exist
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought my Burt's Bees was missing, too, but I ended up finding it buried in the peanuts! It's not in a box or anything so it is really easy to miss!


----------



## MelissaB (Aug 10, 2013)

> I thought my Burt's Bees was missing, too, but I ended up finding it buried in the peanuts! It's not in a box or anything so it is really easy to miss!


 Thanks! I have a feeling that's exactly what happened.


----------



## lucyla8 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought my Burt's Bees was missing, too, but I ended up finding it buried in the peanuts! It's not in a box or anything so it is really easy to miss!


 Me too!  I couldn't take the cardboard part out of the box and I was tired of digging through peanuts so I just flipped the box and it fell out.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 11, 2013)

I made a fun little Instagram video of the box! [VIDEO]


[/VIDEO]


----------



## NellyOliveri (Aug 12, 2013)

That looks amazing!! Mine should be here today!!!


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 12, 2013)

Got mine a few hours ago, I got the Sally Hansen in Mermaids Tail, which is the one I really wanted!!


----------



## hakau (Aug 12, 2013)

I got Mermaid Tale ! Yeay !!! and GK hair instead

This is my first Allure Box. I didn't realize there's so much stuff !!! I'm overwhelmed


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 12, 2013)

I neeeeed one of you ladies who got Mermaid's Tale to paint your nails with it and let me know how the formula is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You know you want some sparkly mermaid nails this week, right?


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 12, 2013)

> I neeeeed one of you ladies who got Mermaid's Tale to paint your nails with it and let me know how the formula is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You know you want some sparkly mermaid nails this week, right?


I have Mermaid's Tale, and I've painted my nails with it several times. I really like the formula. It applies evenly for me, I don't have to fish for the pretty glitters, and I find that it lasts really well. Plus, it's gorgeous.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have Mermaid's Tale, and I've painted my nails with it several times. I really like the formula. It applies evenly for me, I don't have to fish for the pretty glitters, and I find that it lasts really well. Plus, it's gorgeous.


 I'm glad to hear that! I have the Lippmann version and while it is so gorgeous, it is such a pain to work with that I rarely reach for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## linda37027 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have Mermaid's Tale, and I've painted my nails with it several times. I really like the formula. It applies evenly for me, I don't have to fish for the pretty glitters, and I find that it lasts really well. Plus, it's gorgeous.


 Do you put another color underneath Mermaid's Tale? If so, what color? I was playing around with it and thought a navy blue or a dark teal looked good underneath. How many coats did you use?


----------



## Boulderbon (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm still waiting on mine *cry* I just checked my status, and it says mechanical failure on railroad flatcar...yikes! I hope it's not burning up in there.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 14, 2013)

> Do you put another color underneath Mermaid's Tale? If so, what color? I was playing around with it and thought a navy blue or a dark teal looked good underneath. How many coats did you use?


I've used three coats of Mermaid's Tale alone, and two coats over a medium blue creme polish. The blue polish lightens it up a bit, and I think it looks really pretty that way.


----------



## Boulderbon (Aug 22, 2013)

I finally got my box! Phew! Was totally stressing. I really wanted the cream blue polish, but the mermaids tail looks fantastic also.


----------



## numbersmom (Aug 22, 2013)

> I finally got my box! Phew! Was totally stressing. I really wanted the cream blue polish, but the mermaids tail looks fantastic also.


 I'm so glad you got it, I was starting to worry for you. ;-)


----------



## NikNik455 (Sep 15, 2013)

Anyone know when the next box goes on sale?


----------



## meaganola (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone know when the next box goes on sale?

I don't think we even know for sure whether there will be a next/winter box.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone know when the next box goes on sale?

I think it is usually around Thanksgiving.


----------



## Brittann (Sep 16, 2013)

> Anyone know when the next box goes on sale?


 Last year the fall box went on sale Black Friday at noon eastern time.


----------



## Gchatt (Oct 13, 2013)

Anyone know when the winter 2013 box goes on sale??  I missed the last one and DO NOT want to miss this one!!


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 13, 2013)

I think it was Black Friday last year.


----------



## Mommyof5 (Oct 20, 2013)

I really want to get the next box, where do I sign up to get notified when the next one will be available?


----------



## TheGlamGal (Oct 20, 2013)

Anyone get their November subscription yet to see if it is advertised in there?


----------



## shy32 (Oct 20, 2013)

> Anyone get their November subscription yet to see if it is advertised in there? Â


 I just looked through it pretty quickly and couldn't see anything about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Darlene6231 (Oct 24, 2013)

I looked at mine page by page and there was nothing in it concerning the box, of course that doesn't mean they won't have one but people are right when they said it was on sale on black Friday the the ad for it came out in December's issue!!!! People weren't happy


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 19, 2013)

Here is a general Allure Beauty Box Swap thread for any seasons' box for extra and ISO items. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139248/allure-beauty-box-swaps


----------

